# Dänischer Angelschein



## Hummer (29. März 2006)

Um in dänischen Gewässern angeln zu dürfen, braucht man den Dänischen Angelschein (Fisketegn).

Ausnahmen: In Put&Take Seen braucht man keinen Angelschein. Personen unter 18 Jahren sowie Personen über 65 Jahren benötigen keinen Angelschein.

Auf dieser Seite könnt Ihr Tages-, Wochen- oder Jahreskarten kaufen und erfahrt in deutscher Sprache alles, was im Zusammenhang mit dem Schein wichtig ist. 

fisketegn.dk

Beim Ausdrucken nicht wundern - ja, das ist alles! :q
Wer es hübscher haben möchte, kann sich für 15 dkk auch ein Plastikkärtchen schicken lassen. Grundsätzlich reicht aber die Angabe der Nummer - Ihr könnt sie also auch auswendig lernen! 

Ihr könnt den Angelschein auch in jedem dänischen Postamt sowie in Angelgeschäften (sogar in einigen deutschen Geschäften) erwerben. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Dorschfutzi (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,
was ist nun richtig?
Hier schreibt ihr bis 18 und ab 65 Jahre braucht man kein Angelschein
in Dänemark.
Im Angeltreff steht bis 18 und ab 67 Jahre braucht man keinen.
Was ist nun richtig???????

Gruß Dorschfutzi |uhoh:#d


----------



## Fitti (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wenn ich auf meinen Angelschein vom letzten Jahr schaue, steht da ab 67...hab ich noch ein wenig Zeit :m


----------



## dorschhai (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

So einfach kann das gehen.


----------



## Hummer (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Die Altersgrenze 65 Jahre stammt von der genannten offiziellen Seite, auf der man den Angelschein erwerben kann. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass diese Angabe stimmt.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. September 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo!
...kann man den per Internet nur per Kreditkarte bezahlen...?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Smokey (13. September 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...kann man den per Internet nur per Kreditkarte bezahlen...?
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Ja nur mit Kreditkarte.

mfg

Smokey


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Smokey schrieb:


> Ja nur mit Kreditkarte.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Smokey




Stimmt nicht hier bekommst du ihn per vorkasse:

http://www.dsangelsport.de/

Zweifel können im vorraus ausgeräumt werden ich bestelle dort und klappt wunderbar ist nach ca.2-3 tagen zugesändet.:m

gruß
andy


----------



## donlotis (22. November 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Um die Verwirrung zu vergrößern: Auf der oben genannten Homepage von ds angelsport steht: bis 18 Jahre und ab 66 Jahren #d.

Gruß donlotis

P.S. Ich kaufe meinen Schein aber meistens vor Ort im Postamt oder Touribüro.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

jippi damit währe das caos perfekt. wer auf nummer sicher gehen will kaufe sich den schein doch bitte ab 14 bis 70 |muahah:

andy


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. November 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



donlotis schrieb:


> Um die Verwirrung zu vergrößern: Auf der oben genannten Homepage von ds angelsport steht: bis 18 Jahre und ab 66 Jahren #d.
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Stimmt nicht so ganz.

Da steht, *unter* 18 und ab 66 Jahre *benötigt man keinen mehr*!

Immer schön genau lesen, dann gibt es keine Probleme und erst recht kein Caos.


----------



## Wurmhaken (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

moin moin , 
was muss ich denn zum erwerb dieses Angelscheins vorlegen? will nächstes Jahr mit der Family das erste mal nach Dänemark und natürlich dort auch fischen#c

Petri 
Wurmhaken


----------



## Lachsy (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Der schein ist nur ein stück papier, legste dein perso vor, damit sie die Daten übertragen kann . Zahlen und hast den schein für ein jahr 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## petipet (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Der schein ist nur ein stück papier, legste dein perso vor, damit sie die Daten übertragen kann . Zahlen und hast den schein für ein jahr
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Genauso is dat.


Gruß, peter


----------



## goeddoek (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Der schein ist nur ein stück papier, legste dein perso vor, damit sie die Daten übertragen kann . Zahlen und hast den schein für ein jahr
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Jepp - in einigen Ausgabestellen legen Sie Dir den Schein auch zum selbstausfüllen hin und stempeln den dann noch ab.

Ist immer verschieden aber herrlich unkompliziert - Dänemark eben  #6


----------



## Wurmhaken (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Habt ihr da auch nen ungefähr Kurs?:q


----------



## Lachsy (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

250 kronen umgerrechnet 34 € für die jahreskarte


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Lachsy schrieb:


> 250 kronen umgerrechnet 34 € für die jahreskarte



Was kostet der jetzt ???? Hat sich da der Kurs verdoppelt ???|kopfkrat


----------



## langelandsklaus (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ich habe schon einen Schreck bekommen. Die Preise haben sich seit letztem Jahr nicht verändert.
Hier
https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do;jsessionid=0af60402ce60901a997093a454b9d36944c9fdf4b2a.fyeHhO5ei2OKahCNaN0Mcybtah0IaxeQ-xeIawSLah8Pah8R-x4Ka6eLn3mTaAiQ-wOSa30K8On9iOHDejaInAeHpQ5Kq2OKagaLaNmQbx8MbheN8OexhOaOgzX6gjb8giT7h4z3fiThfgbynknvrkLOlQzNp65In0__

kann man diesen online bestellen :m


----------



## MefoProf (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

250 Kronen kostet der grosse Schein, der auch zum auslegen von Netzen, Reusen etc berechtigt. Der normale Angelschein kostet ca die Hälfte (weiss das jetzt nicht mehr ganz genau, da das bei mir automatisch abgebucht wird). Man kann den Schein auch für ne Woche erwerben, kostet dann 90 Dkk oder 30 Dkk für einen Tag. 1 Euro entspricht ca 7,4 Dkk.


----------



## Lachsy (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen Schreck bekommen. Die Preise haben sich seit letztem Jahr nicht verändert.
> Hier
> https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do;jsessionid=0af60402ce60901a997093a454b9d36944c9fdf4b2a.fyeHhO5ei2OKahCNaN0Mcybtah0IaxeQ-xeIawSLah8Pah8R-x4Ka6eLn3mTaAiQ-wOSa30K8On9iOHDejaInAeHpQ5Kq2OKagaLaNmQbx8MbheN8OexhOaOgzX6gjb8giT7h4z3fiThfgbynknvrkLOlQzNp65In0__
> 
> kann man diesen online bestellen :m



mir hatte er onlline nur 250 kronen angezeigt meine auch irgendetwas von 16 € hingelgt zu haben


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin!

Hab gestern meine 2€ teurere Plastikfiskecard bekommen. 
Ist irgendwie nice :q


----------



## meeresdrachen (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@all,



> *Lystfiskertegn*
> Hvis du fisker med stang og er 18 – 65 år skal du have lystfiskertegn. Det koster 125 DKR for et år, 90 DKR for en uge og 30 DKR for en dag. FAQ om lystfiskertegnet.


 
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurmß


----------



## Batscha (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hy, hätt da mal noch ne fräge..... Wo darf ich mit diesem Angelschein Angeln? Brauche ich noch ne Gewässerkarte? Wenn ja wo krigt man die? Kostenpunkt? gruß Batscha


----------



## MefoProf (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Mit dem Schein darst du überall an der Küste, den meisten Fjorden und Noren (zB Ringköbing Fjord) sowie in Flüssen und Seen angeln, an denen der Staat die Fischereirechte besitzt. Das nicht so leicht herauszufinden. Da müsstest du schon sagen, in welcher Region du angeln möchtest.


----------



## Angel-Walter (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wenn man die Beiträge liest,dann ist das der reine Chaos mit den Preisen für den Angelschein.Richtig ist das vom 18.-67. Lebensjahr eine Angelberechtigung  für 120.-Kronen gekauft werden muß.Es werden sehr oft Kontrollen durchgeführt.Für Vereinsgewässer braucht man eine Angelkarte des ansäßigen Vereins ebenfalls für die Put&Take Seen.


----------



## MefoProf (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ich bin in all den Jahren noch nie kontrolliert worden. Die Erlaubniskarten (Tages- oder Wochenkarten) bekommt man meist in der lokalen Turistinformation oder aber auch bei der lokalen Tanke, Campingplatz und dergleichen.


----------



## Batscha (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hy hätt mal ne Frage... Gibt es in DK auch ein Limit an Fisch das über die Grenze nach Deutschland mitgenommen werden darf? Also wie in Norwegen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Batscha schrieb:


> Hy hätt mal ne Frage... Gibt es in DK auch ein Limit an Fisch das über die Grenze nach Deutschland mitgenommen werden darf? Also wie in Norwegen?


 
Nicht das ich wüsste.

Allerdings gibt es Einfuhrbestimmungen für Deutschland. In den Zolllbestimmungen steht für den eigenen Bedarf. Da es keine Gewichtsangabe gibt, ist das mal wieder Auslegungssache.


----------



## Stullen-Andi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

moin ! 

herlich ! ich fahre im april nach DK und hab schon überall danach im internet gesucht ! danke für den link !!!


----------



## raubfisch*angler (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

und wo kann man damit überall angeln?????


----------



## MefoProf (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hab das zwar schon einmal geschrieben (post Nr 27), aber hier noch einmal:

Überall an der Küste, sowie in den meisten Fjorden (zB Ringköbingfjordund, Limfjord) Noren sowie an allen Seen und Flüssen, an denen der Staat die Fischereirechte besitzt. Das ist aber lokal verschieden und nichzt immer so leicht herauszufinden.


----------



## andre23 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

hej mefoprof 

in welchem husby lebst du denn? mit dem dk schein dürft ihr in allen öffentlichen gewässern fischen...problem ist bloß hier in cph ist es etwas bürokratischer angelschein???...angelladen nej...postamt...nicht auf jedem...und dann als däne cpr nr.usw. schon verwunderlich...und wenn man dk angler und selbst polizisten mit denen man beim angel ins gespräch kommt mal fragt wie es mit dem schein aussieht....sagen alle ach komm ist doch s**** egal...ist angeln und kein verbrechen...hat überhaupt mal jemand seinen schein hier vorzeigen müssen??? oder wurde schon mal jemand kontrolliert??? wenn ja von wem und mit welchen konsequenzen?...habe natürlich meinen schein für 125 dkk erworben...würde mich aber mal interessieren...

mvh andre´


----------



## MefoProf (15. März 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Andre,

ich wohne in Husby auf Fünen. Ein kleines Dorf zwischen Middelfart und Assens. 

Ich bin auch noch nie kontrolliert worden und habe das auch bislang von keinem gehört. Ist letztendlich ja auch egal. Ich bezahle gerne die 125 DKK und kann dann ruhigen Gewissens meinem Hobby nachgehen. In der U-Bahn bin ich auch noch nie kontrolliert worden, kaufe aber trotzdem meinen Fahrschein. 

Generell find ich es sehr positiv wie das mit den Berechtigungen hier in DK gehandhabt wird. Unbürokratisch und das Geld kommt letztendlich den Fischen und Anglern zu Gute.


----------



## andre23 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

hej mefoprof...
dann kenne ich husy, habe 8 monate in svendborg (fyn)gelebt...relativ gutes mefo gebiet...aal auch nicht zu verachten!!!die 125dkk sind im gegensatz zu deutschland ja auch keim geld...dort habe ich weit ueber 125€ pro jahr fuer angelberechtigungen ausgegeben...und wurde im hafengebiet teilweise tæglich kontroliert...von immer den selben leuten...solche schikanen passieren hier zum glueck nicht...wie ueberall hier sehr ruhig, freundlich....aber fischreich

mvh andre´


----------



## Acipenser (24. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Frage an unsere Dänen:
der Belgien Trööt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99398 hat mich in Bezug auf andere Länder nachdenklich gemacht.

Wie ist das in Dänemark mit der Anzahl der Angelruten geregelt? Bei visitdenmark heißt es, dass es nicht gerne gesehen wird, wenn Angler einen Strandabschnitt mit zu vielen Ruten belagern. Aber eine eindeutige Reglementierung wieviele Angelruten mand dabei haben darf finde ich nicht. Auch nicht in Bezug auf die Binnegewässer. 

Könnt Ihr dazu eine Aussage machen? Herzlichen Dank vorab.

Petri


----------



## LAC (24. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,

@ Acipeser
Peter, ich sammle schon reichlich würmer, Rute kann ich kaufen. Reden wir noch mal privat drüber.
Jetzt zur frage, betreffend der anzahl der ruten.
In der broschur vom ministerium erwähnt man:
Das aufstellen von angelruten auf einem grösseren stück des strandes, behindert andere angler und sportfischer beim fischen. Es wird deshalb empfohlen, nur mit 1-2 angelruten pro person zu angeln.
Wir reden noch und sehen uns - gruss otto

@ an alle
nun habe ich hier gelesen der grosse anngelschein, wo man reusen aufstellen kann - was ist denn das? Da möchte ich zu sagen, personen die keinen festen wohnsitz in dänemark haben, dürfen nicht mit festen geräten ( Reusen u.a.) in salzgewässern fischen.

Wichtig: überall dort wo man angelscheine kaufen kann sowie in fachgeschäften und turistikbüros ist ein faltblatt ausgelegt. Angeln in dänemark - es ist ein DIN A 4 Blatt gefaltet auf DIN A 5, dort ist alles wichtige für den angler, was er wissen muss notiert - auch die mindestmasse. das blatt ist vom ministerium für landwirtschaft und fischerei - dänisches direktorat für fischerei herausgegeben
Fiskeridirektoratet: www.fd.dk/info

grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## andre23 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

...allso eine rutenbegrenzung gibt es meines wissens nicht...irgendwie regelt sich das hier von ganz allein...die meisten angeln mit einer max. zwei ruten...an stellen mit vielen anglen aus respek mit einer rute...die lieblingsbeschäftigung der dänen ist eh das blinkern....ich persönlich angel in der brandung oder auf aal mit 2-3 ruten je nach beißverhalten, mit 3 ruten auch nur wenn niemand weiter da ist und ich keinen störe(kommt eh nicht vor)...mehr ist aus meiner sicht unsinnig und  wird stressig...allerdings gibt es in einigen komunen auch sonderregelungen, die man vor ort erfragen sollte...ansonsten ein wunderbar unbürokratisches angeln...

mvh andré


----------



## MefoProf (24. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Sowit ich weiss, gibt es keine allgemeine Rutenbegrenzung an den Stellen, wo der staatliche Schein gilt. Einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme ist das Schleppangeln.
Im Süsswasser gilt das, was auf der Tageskarte steht.


----------



## andre23 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ an alle
nun habe ich hier gelesen der grosse anngelschein, wo man reusen aufstellen kann - was ist denn das? Da möchte ich zu sagen, personen die keinen festen wohnsitz in dänemark haben, dürfen nicht mit festen geräten ( Reusen u.a.) in salzgewässern fischen.


....gut das ich hier wohne#h....würd ich aber trotzdem nicht machen....bin doch angler und kein fischer....:q


----------



## Acipenser (24. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

nicht dass ich in einem falschen Licht dastehe: es geht mir nicht darum zu sondieren, ob ich 20 Ruten an den Strand tackern kann, um möglichst viel rauszuholen. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist folgende: 
bekommt ein Angler Probleme wie in Belgien oder Niederlande, wenn er eine dritte Rute angelbereit im Hintergrund hat, aber keine dritte Leine im Wasser - auch im Süßwasser? (Auch für mich ist der Angelsport im Vordergrund und nicht die Menge der gefangenen Fische)

Vor dem Problem, das der Kollege beim Angeln in Belgien bekommen hat (dritte Rute eingezogen, Gerichtsverfahren), kann man die unwissenden Gastangler bewahren, wenn man das Thema benennt und darauf hinweist.

Reuse: Netzgebilde rund mit Öffnungen an beiden Seiten in die der Fisch hinein, aber nicht hinausschwimmen kann, wird von Berufsfischern verwendet zum Fang von Aalen und Plattfischen. Aber auch Meerforellen und Held fangen sich darin.

@Otto: für eine 2Tages Tour auf der Arctic Janus würde ich jetzt kein Tackle kaufen, sondern nur, wenn abzusehen ist, dass Du die dann auch häufiger brauchst.


----------



## andre23 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@acipenser....das mit der reuse(@all) war ein zitat von otto...keine ahnung warum es nicht so gekennzeichnet wurde???

....aber wenn es auch heldinnen fängt muß ich mir das doch nochmal überlegen....

...wann weilst du denn hier oben???sicher hs oder???...

habe das thema belgien gelesen...kann aber ehrlich gesagt nicht einschätzen was da wirklich gelaufen ist...klingt alles etwas komisch...solche probleme sollte es hier nicht geben...

mvh andré


----------



## LAC (26. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,

@Mefoprof
ich glaube du hattest erwähnt - den grossen schein - wo man auch reusen aufstellen kann. Darauf habe ich erwähnt, jedoch nur die, die einen festen wohnsitz in dänemark haben, dürfen diese aufstellen - wenn sie den sogenatten "grossen schein" kleinen nebenerwerbsschein für fischerei haben.
Glaub es mir, wenn das möglich wäre - sind überall reusen zu sehen und nordeuropas bestes surfgebiet bricht zusammen. 

@andre23
im mai ist peter (acipeser) bei mir - es ist eine kleine tolle truppe - alles experten - da werden wir mal zuschlagen und peter ist ausserdem noch ein vorzüglicher koch, mir läuft das wasser schon jetzt im mund zusammen. 
Du hast das glück in dänemark zu wohnen, zum glück willst du keine reusen aufstellen. Wenn ich mir diese reusen hier im fjord bzw. die fänge ansehe, kann man nicht immer vom glück sprechen, mühsam holen sie sich die fische aus dem fjord. Du kannst mehr fische mit der angel landen als mit der reuse  - ausser deine heldinnen - die gehen leichter ins netz als an der angel. Ich habe einige von diesen salmoniden geangelt - mir schmecken sie nicht so besonders, jedoch kommen sie reichlich vor im ringkøbingfjord. Kenne eingige stellen wo sie laichen - zu 100derten kann man sie im winter beobachten. Tolles naturschauspiel!

@ Acipenser
Peter, ich muss mir einige sachen wieder kaufen, da meine angelklamotten alle auf tenneriffa geklaut worden sind. 
Jedoch habe ich noch genug knüppel im sack, und zwei penn rollen, da ziehe ich alles mit, was ich am haken habe. 
Ich sehe das ganz locker.
Oft erschrecke ich mich, wenn die angler bei mir sind, sie haben aber auch alles. es ist ein fahrender angelladen.
Wenn man angelsüchtig ist, hat die werbung leichtes spiel und alles was angeboten wird sind natürlich "fischkiller"  Papier ist geduldig - unter wasser trennen sich dann die welten. 
Welchen käse bringst du mit?


----------



## Acipenser (26. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@Otto: kleine Käserauswahl aus Gorgonzola, mitelalten oder altem Gouda, Ziegengouda, Parmiggiano und mal schauen, was die noch gutes haben.
Wie macht sich der Held am Haken? Kämpft wie eine Meeräsche. Wie mir die heute so kulinarisch über die Zunge gehen, weiß ich nicht, müßte ich mal wieder versuchen. Held habe ich das letzte Mal vor über 30 Jahren in Thorsminde gegessen, die haben und damals gebraten und selbst geräuchert gut geschmeckt.

@andre: auch in Holland scheint das so zu sein, dass man mit 2 Ruten angeln darf, die 3. montiert dabei fertig bestückt bis zum Wirbel. Mit Vorfach und Wurm dran in der Ecke liegend ist, wie die 3. Leine im Wasser.


----------



## LAC (26. April 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,
@ Peter, ich glaube ich habe noch zwei, drei im gefrierschrank - kannst du mal für uns zubereiten *lach
Macht einige  fluchtversuche, jedoch ist er nicht mein fall, da man lange warten muss bis man einen am haken hat. Ich werde euch mal die stellen zeigen, wo sie sind. Letztes jahr, habe ich eine kanufahrt entlang der schilfkante gemacht, da lagen um die 10 stück kiel oben.  
Die äsche nimmt ja sehr fein, jedoch wenn sie am haken hängt, kämpft sie ganz schön. ich habe ja feines material - da ist es immer spannend, weil du sehr gefühlvoll drillen muss.
Das mit dem Käse hört sich ja gut an, die heringe lege ich schon mal ein, 40 Stück reichen erst mal. Wir haben ja ruck zuck die eimer voll. Kanu ist steht schon bereit.
gruss otto


----------



## kuhni2704 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Auf die Frage hin, ob schon mal jemand kontrolliert wurde, kann ich nur sagen daß ich noch keine offizielle Kontrolle (Polizei, Ordnungsamt, oder wer auch immer in Dänemark kontrolliert) erlebt habe. Es ist aber so, daß manchmal auf dem Angelkutter der Skipper nach dem Ausweis verlangt, weil der, sollte es auf See zur Kontrolle kommen, selbst bestraft werden kann, wenn er Angler ohne Schein dabei hat. Das wollen die natürlich nicht riskieren. 

Andererseits wird die geringe Gebühr angeblich auch für Artenschutzmaßnahmen und Neubesatz zweckgebunden verwendet, davon haben alle was. Die Kohle geht, wie hier in Deutschland üblich, bei der Gebühr zum Fischereischein, überwiegend für Verwaltungaufwand drauf.


----------



## Pinn (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> ...
> Andererseits wird die geringe Gebühr angeblich auch für Artenschutzmaßnahmen und Neubesatz zweckgebunden verwendet, davon haben alle was. Die Kohle geht, wie hier in Deutschland üblich, bei der Gebühr zum Fischereischein, überwiegend für Verwaltungaufwand drauf.



Bin im vorletzten Jahr (2005) mal kontrolliert worden, an der Skjern. 

Die Scheine (der allgemeine dänische Jahresschein und die spezielle Angelerlaubnis für meine liebste Skjern-Strecke) sind innerhalb kürzester Zeit online erhältlich. Das empfinde ich als sehr komfortabel. Deutsche Behörden und Fischereirechtsinhaber könnten sich daran ein Beispiel nehmen!

Ob in Dk überwiegend Kohle für Verwaltungsaufwand draufgeht, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, schneller und bequemer als an dänische Erlaubnischeine komme ich bis heute noch nicht an deutsche Erlaubnisscheine!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MefoProf (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wie die Mittel aus dem Verkauf des Angelscheines verbraucht werden kann man hier sehen:
http://www.fd.dk/files/Filer/Fiskeridirektoratet/Publikationer/2003BROCHURE.pdf

43% kommen den Salmoniiden zu Gute

22% für Aal, Felchen und andere Salzwasserarten

15% Seen

6% Renaturierung von Bächen

4% Verwaltung

10% Allgemeine Ausgaben (was auch immer darunter zu verstehen ist|uhoh:.

Die Daten sind zwar von 2002, aber dürften sich nicht wesentlich geändert haben, sonst wäre wohl mal ein Update fällig. Insgesamt wurden gut 31 Mio Kronen im Jahr 2002 eingenommen.


----------



## kuhni2704 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Das ist natürlich sehr erfreulich. Aber Pinn, du hast recht, es ist schon extrem komfortabel die Scheine für DK online erwerben zu können, man hat die Sachen sehr schnell und muss nicht noch im Urlaub erstmal eine Turist-Info suchen, insbesondere in der Nebensaison ist das nicht immer ganz leicht, und man hat doch ein schlechtes Gefühl ohne Angelschein. Deutschland ist ein echtes Bürokratenland, in dem man für alles einen Kurs, Schein, Bestätigung braucht, nur nicht fürs Kinderkriegen.


----------



## Acipenser (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Bin gestern aus Dänemark zurück gekehrt und habe vor Ort ein wenig recherchiert. Leider kennen nur sehr wenige Menschen Details, das ist also recht mühselig und von wenig Erfolg gekrönt. Wenn man ohne den staatlichen Fischereischein erwischt wird, sind nach Auskunft stattliche Strafen fällig, allerdings konnte mir keiner sagen, wie hoch und wer nach welcher Laune die Höhe festlegt. Ich bleibe aber am Thema dran und werde ggf. das Ergebnis hier noch posten.


----------



## liverpool (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

na jungs hier ist das ristige anwort von unter 18 und yber 65 brauchen man kein anglerschein das wissen ich ganz genau ich bin doch dæne hehe oder jeg er dog 100 prozent rent dansker hehe, jens


----------



## Pinn (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



liverpool schrieb:


> na jungs hier ist das ristige anwort von unter 18 und yber 65 brauchen man kein anglerschein das wissen ich ganz genau ich bin doch dæne hehe oder jeg er dog 100 prozent rent dansker hehe, jens



Hi Jens,
18 bin ich nicht mehr und  65 noch nicht. Wenn ich 65 werde, muß ich dann Däne werden, damit ich keinen dänischen Angelschein mehr brauche?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## liverpool (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

boah werner das war ein gute frage |kopfkrat|kopfkrat aber das glaube ich net aber ich kan morgen fragen auf posthaus dan wissen ich mer, jens|wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ Pinn
werner, habe dich nicht vergessen, jedoch habe ich momentan viel um die ohren.
Werner, wenn du 65 bist, benötigst du keinen dänischen angelschein mehr, jedoch kannst du dieses noch nicht voll nutzen, da du noch zwei jahre benötigst um deutscher rentner zu werden, erst dann kannst du dich frei entfalten und diesen vorteil - ein jahr lang - voll nutzen. Nun sind deine reviere u.a. auch die auen, da benötigst du an einigen strecken noch einen tagesschein. Auch die put&take besitzer, nehmen dem rentner noch geld ab, für ihre gefüllten löcher. Wenn sie es nicht machen würden, würdest du jetzt keinen platz mehr bekommen. *lach - ruf an, wir sehen uns!
@ an alle
Nun bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie es aussieht mit den jugendlichen, sie benötigen nicht den staatl. angelschein. Ich glaube jedoch, dass eine begleitperson dabei sein soll, die einen angelschein haben muss - sonst kann es sein, das der fisch den angler fängt - das kann böse enden und wird auch bestraft.

Oft beobachte ich kleinkinder, die befreit sind vom staatlichen schein, wie sie mit diesen langen stöcken kämpfen, wenn sie antreten zum wurf und oft fesseln sie sich mich den 6 haken und sind förmlich von 25 m schnur umwickelt. Wenn man sie fragt, haben sie nichts falsches gemacht, es lag an der ausrüstung, da papa eine falsche rute gekauft hat - sie wollten eine noch grössere, damit wäre das nicht passiert.

Da bahnt sich dann eine gefahr an, denn wenn sie dann eine richtige ausrüstung haben, können sie ausserdem noch das gleichgewicht verlieren und ins wasser fallen, da hilft auch kein seepferdchen mehr.


----------



## andre23 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

otto....dann schlag ich einen extra dænischen angelschein fuer deutsche vor....um unseren besatz zu sichern....:q

...aber soweit ich weiss ist unter 18 alles staatliche frei...ohne begleitung??|kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

und ueber 65 natuerlich auch....solang sie keine begleitung brauchen....


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@andre23
In kopenhagen ist alles anders, da fahren ja keine familien mit kinder hin, oder habt ihr dort auch legoland :q hier verbringen grossfamilien ihren urlaub und da müssen alle. selbst ein vierjährige lernen, wie man heringe fängt, damit der tisch gedeckt werden kann.  Das ist eine gefahr, denn die schleuse hat es in sich und ich habe mal ein kleinkind
aus dem wasser geholt, weil er durchs geländer gekrabbelt ist und mal nachschauen wollte, wo denn die fische schwimmen.
Papa hatte es im angeleifer gar nicht gemerkt, dass er mit mir im wasser am schwimmen war. Kleinkinder sollten nicht ohne begleitung ans wasser gehen auch wenn sie ohne schein mit der angel tanzen können. 
In kopenhagen müssen sie ja auch in der kneipe den papa mitbringen, sonst verdursten sie, da sie das wasserglas von der theke nicht greifen können.:q

An rentner ist hier gedacht worden, denn sollte einer durch sein alter stark gezeichnet sein, z.b. gehbehindert, hat er hier die möglichkeit, einen geeigneten angelplatz zu finden. Denn überall sind angelplätze für rollstuhlfahrer geschaffen worden, selbst an den fliessgewässern. Das ist eine tolle sache.

Vor einigen wochen war bei uns eine kleine gruppe von leicht behinderten, unter den namen "bakskuld" läuft bei uns ein intern. projekt. für behinderte.  Du kennst bakskuld? Es ist ein spezielles fischgericht von stockfisch an der westküste. Schon beim namen kommt freude auf. Wir haben u.a. eine kanufahrt gemacht und auch etwas geangelt, die freude  konntest du ihnen an den gesichtern ablesen - es hat mir sehr gefallen - da habe ich auch einige angelstellen für behinderte aufgesucht, einmalig kann ich nur sagen und man findet es kaum in anderen ländern. 
Da ist dänemark vorrangig und beispielhaft. #6

Viele grüsse |wavey:nach kopenhagen
Otto


----------



## King_marco (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

hallo Angelfreunde

Also ich habe mal ne frage ich bin 14 jahre also brauchte ich kein angelschein um in Dänemark zuangeln.
Gilt das für alle Gewässer????


----------



## bennie (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Klar, aber Tageskarten brauchst du natürlich schon.


----------



## King_marco (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

kann man die schon übers internet bestellen ????


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

die kannst als 14 jæhriger fast ueberall frei angeln...staatliche gewæsser...fuer einige auen und seen , fluesse brauchst du einen erlaubnisschein....

....erkundige dich ueber die gewæsser...

wo soll es denn hin gehen??


----------



## King_marco (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Bakkegaarden ich glaube so heißt das?


----------



## andre23 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

see, meer....


----------



## King_marco (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

wir fahren mit  einer gruppe ich weiß auch nicht wo ich da angeln kann habe auch schon ins forum geschrieben ob sich da wer auskennt


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ King marco
teile mir mal mit, welche fische du angeln möchtest, dann nenne ich dir oder auch andre23 die stellen, wo du sie landen kannst im meer, fluss oder put&take anlage.


----------



## King_marco (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

ja meer nicht da habe ich nicht die richtige ausrüstung ehr put&take oder am fluss


----------



## LAC (3. August 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ King Marco
dänemark hat einen put&take verband, dort haben sich einige besitzer, die solch eine anlage betreiben  organisiert und einen katalog ver¨ffentlicht, wo die einzelnen anlagen bewertet werden. Es sind aber nicht alle put&take besitzer dort vertreten. In dänemark boomt dieser erwerbszweig gewaltig, da fast jeder sich ein loch buddeln kann und sich somit eine neue erwerbsquelle schafft - meistens sind es landwirte oder personen die reichlich grund besitzen. Von fische haben sie weniger ahnung, jedoch besetzen sie diese anlagen mit fische, die die angler gerne fangen möchten.
Dieser verband  bewertet diese anlagen nach einem system, dieses ist positiv zu sehen, denn einige haben nur ein Loch und andere machen sich mühe und stellen noch eine toilette auf und auch ferienhäuser, besitzen auch eine schlachtbank mit fl. wasser und vieles mehr. Einige betreiber verkaufen auch bier dort und haribo und eis - vielleicht auch deutsche reibekuchen.
All dieses - es ist etwas übertrieben - wird bewertet, die sauberkeit und auch was erwartet mich dort, selbst die landschaft - das ist schön, dann kann man dort tage verbringen.
Man bekommt punkte und je mehr man anbietet bzw. je schöner die anlage ist, bzw. wenn man die auflagen erfüllt, je mehr sterne bekommt man und so entwickeln sich diese löcher oder auch feine anlagen zu einer vier oder fünf sterne anlage. Nun ist es kein fünf sterne hilton hotel - jedoch verteilen sie wie in der gastronomie sterne.
Natürlich wird auch der fischbesatz bewertet - wie dieses nun geregegelt wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Man kann es schwer feststellen, da man selbst mit einer brille nicht den fischbestand feststellen kann Jedenfalls werden dort
nach einem system fische besetzt - nun werden auch die arten und die gewichte genannt, die besetzt worden sind, jedoch nicht überall, jedoch bei einigen wird man informiert, ja es werden auch Zettel ausgehängt, wann wieder neu besetzt wird, das ist wie ein sonderangebot oder freibier zu sehen.  Nun sind einige sehr gross und einige sehr klein. Dieses zu den put&take anlagen. 
Normal ist eine grössere chance in den kleinen "löchern" fische zu landen,  da dort der fisch kaum wegschwimmen kann. Jedoch kann es passieren, wenn man einen gelandet hat, das die anderten durch den drill gestört nicht mehr so schnell beissen.
Dieses sieht etwas anders aus bei den grossen anlagen - da schwimmen sie hin und her und man muss sie suchen und wenn man einen fängt, werden die anderen nicht so beeinträchtigt.
So sieht es aus, wenn man angelt, wenn ein guter fischbestand vorhanden ist - was ich jedoch nicht sagen kann, da ich trotz brille nicht den bestand erfassen kann. 
Du kannst oft kapitalen fische von 2 kg und mehr dort landen - aber mehr gehen ohne fisch nach hause, da es ja eine erwerbsquelle für den betreiber ist und nicht eine intern. hilfsaktion für angler, die nichts zu essen haben. 

Es kann also sein, wenn du eine leichte rute hast, dass du damit probleme bekommst - ich nenne dieses, da du erwähnst, im meer nicht - mehr put&take anlagen und flüsse - da das gerät fehlt.
Dieses sehe ich etwas anders, denn mit solchen ruten, könntest du im meer - sie zwar nicht als brandungsrute benutzen- aber es sind reichlich angelplätze da, wo du auf plattfisch oder aal damit gehen kannst - dort wo keine brandung ist.

Du kannst also mit diesen normalen ruten zu den put&take anlagen fahren - du findest sie sofort, wenn du in dänemark bist in den informationsräumen für feriengäste, dort wird man überschwemmt mit faltblättern von put&take anlagen.

Du kannst in den puttake anlagen - sie mit chemie oder naturköder bzw. künstlichen ködern überlisten - je was erlaubt ist.
So geht es auch im Fjord, jedoch musst du dort keinen tagesschein kaufen, dieses ist frei, wenn man den staatl. schein besitzt, oder sich in einer altersgenze befindet. (jung oder alt) dann benötigt man diesen staatl. schein auch nicht.

Nun könnte ich dir auch sagen, wie man sie überlisten kann, jedoch würde es ein buch werden - denn für jedes gewässer und fischart benötigt man unterschiedliche methoden. Dieses erkennt man, wenn man ein gewässer "lesen" kann, ist kraut vorhanden, flach oder tief usw.usw. da spielen sehr viele faktoren eine rolle. Es ist keine wissenschaft und das schöne ist, wenn man es selbst ausprobiert und dann auch noch erfolg hat und wenn man keinen erfolg hat, dann ist was falsch gelaufen - dieses muss aber nicht an der montage liegen - es kann ja sein, dass in der put&take anlage kaum noch fische oder du eine montage bzw. etwas anbietest, was die fische in den gewässern nicht mögen - man muss natürlich in den naturgewässern schon ein wenig mit den fischarten und was sie so fressen befassen und wo sie sich aufhalten - sie haben auch lieblingsplätze, die haben tiere sowie menschen.

In dänemark nennt man die fliessgewässer auen, dieses sind gewässer die beeinträchtigt werden von dem meer (nordsee/ostsee)  - da diese flachen auen (flüsse) durch die gezeiten (ebbe und flut) und vieles mehr unterschiedliche eigenschaften haben. Es würde zu weit gehen, dieses zu erklären, jedenfalls solltest du, wenn du mit naturköder arbeitest z.b. wurm - mindestens ein vorfach von 1,5 m haben auch wenn der fluss nur 80 cm tief ist sonst funktioniert es nicht so gut - du kannst auch in den fliessenden gewässern ohne pose arbeiten. Mit spinner ist ein problem in diesen nährstoffreichen gewässern der landwirte zu angeln - da du kraut am haken bekommst. Nicht in allen - aber in den flachen kleinen Auen.

Ich hoffe, meine kleine information hat etwas licht dir gegeben, da die angelei eine dunkele angelegenheit ist, da sich alles unter wasser abspielt - man sieht es nicht und da kommt es schnell vor, dass man zwar angelt, aber nicht alles im griff hat, bzw. was da unter der wasseroberfläche alles so abläuft, da man es nicht sehen kann.
Wünsche dir wirklich viele fische man kann sie landen, ob im put&take see, fluss, fjord oder meer.
Viele grüsse


----------



## DeSchtang (9. August 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Brauche ich den Schein auch für die Brandungs- bzw. Meeresangelei?


----------



## LAC (14. August 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@DeSchang
den staatlichen schein, benötigt jeder angler, ausser jugendliche und rentner. Jeder kann ihn kaufen, auch ohne eine fischereiprüfung abgelegt zu haben. Man kann ihn online kaufen, aber auch an der post bzw. in den informationsstellen in dänemark.
In dänemark angelt jung und alt und oft angeln die feriengäste in dänemark zum ersten mal und fangen auch fische z.b. heringe und wenn ein eimer sich langsam mit heringe füllt - dann werden sie süchtig und wollen mehr - wenn sie dänemark verlassen sind es experten, denn wer kann in westfalen in solch kurzer zeit, diese menge an fisch fangen. 
Ich kenne keinen experten, der dieses kann.


----------



## DeSchtang (17. August 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Danke dir, hab mir den Schein online bestellt


----------



## smdde (5. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,
bin Rentner aber dafür noch jung. Gilt das mit dem Angelschein also nur als Altersrentner oder nur die Altersgrenze, auch wenn man noch arbeitet oder wo sind die Grenzen?
Danke


----------



## MefoProf (5. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin,
das Alter ist ausschlaggebend!


----------



## donlotis (5. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



smdde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin Rentner aber dafür noch jung. Gilt das mit dem Angelschein also nur als Altersrentner oder nur die Altersgrenze, auch wenn man noch arbeitet oder wo sind die Grenzen?
> Danke



Auch Frührentner zahlen voll! :q

Gruß donlotis


----------



## LAC (11. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo zusammen,
nun kenne ich mich nicht ganz so aus mit dem angelschein in dänemark, da ich alle scheine besitze, jedoch habe ich vor ein paar tagen erfahren - dass man zwar jeder den dänischen angelschein erwerben kann, jedoch an einigen gewässer, wo man einen tagesschein noch zusätzlich für braucht, auch den Fischereischein von deutschland vorlegen muss. Ob es stimmt kann ich im moment nicht sagen, jedoch werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen - sonst gehen 8 jährige auf lachsfang.


----------



## andre23 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen - sonst gehen 8 jährige auf lachsfang.




hej otto...
ist hier durchaus ueblich ...gibt sogar kinderwettbewerbe im roskildefjord...


----------



## LAC (12. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ Andre
man hat mir gesagt, flüsse wo man zusätzlich noch einen tagesschein benötigt. Es kann sein, dass die angelvereine, die diesen tagesschein ausgeben - dieses veranlasst haben.
Hier in hvide sande - da angeln die kinder aus dem kinderwagen - sie dürfen mal die angel haten wenn 4 heringe dran sind. Mama hält mit beiden händen, dann ihr sprössling fest, weil sie angst hat - ihr kleinkind würde aud dem kindewagen gezogen. Ist lustig dieses schauspiel zu beobachten und wenn sie die angel reinholen - ist keiner mehr dran. 
Schade


----------



## fish4fun (12. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Herr je, ich freu mich schon auf die erste Oktober Woche in Hvide Sande! 

Hab gehört das in der nähe der Schleuse ein Angelladen sein soll in dem ich mir eine Erlaubniskarte kaufen kann. Stimmt das oder müsste ich zur Post oder, oder...

Gruß


----------



## andre23 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Andre
> man hat mir gesagt, flüsse wo man zusätzlich noch einen tagesschein benötigt. Es kann sein, dass die angelvereine, die diesen tagesschein ausgeben - dieses veranlasst haben.
> Hier in hvide sande - da angeln die kinder aus dem kinderwagen - sie dürfen mal die angel haten wenn 4 heringe dran sind. Mama hält mit beiden händen, dann ihr sprössling fest, weil sie angst hat - ihr kleinkind würde aud dem kindewagen gezogen. Ist lustig dieses schauspiel zu beobachten und wenn sie die angel reinholen - ist keiner mehr dran.
> Schade



ich frag gleich mal nach...mein kollege ist ja im verein#h


----------



## andre23 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

....also er hat soetwas noch nie gehørt...tagesschein kaufen ( club/besitzer)...fertig...und angeln...

gruss von dort, wo die sonne aufgeht...dorthin, wo sie untergeht....otto...


----------



## Sarah S (16. September 2007)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ fun Hi sind grad in Bjerregard und haben uns in HS an der Schleuse im Angelladen die dänische Angelkarte gekauft. Liebe Grüße


----------



## Freiburger (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Kennt jemand von euch in Hirtshals ein Angelladen wo wir unsere dänischen Angelkarten kaufen können?
Viele Grüße


----------



## angel-edy (5. März 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

musste net im angelladen kaufen..bekommste in jeden touristen büro und teilweise sogar am kiosk^^ wirst schon was finden ^^


----------



## Kanstatt1 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Hummer schrieb:


> Um in dänischen Gewässern angeln zu dürfen, braucht man den Dänischen Angelschein (Fisketegn).
> 
> Ausnahmen: In Put&Take Seen braucht man keinen Angelschein. Personen unter 18 Jahren sowie Personen über 65 Jahren benötigen keinen Angelschein.
> 
> ...


 

das soll also heißen, wenn ich unter 18 bin kann ich am meer angeln wie ich lst und laune habe?? hab ich des richtig verstanden ??


----------



## Malte (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ kanstatt1

Ja das hast du.
Allerdings nur mit der Rute, nicht mit Reuse etc.


----------



## Kanstatt1 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

das is gut!! mit reuse is ja au nich ,,angeln" in dem sinn.. des soll ja au spaß machen !!


----------



## Wurmhaken (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nun kenne ich mich nicht ganz so aus mit dem angelschein in dänemark, da ich alle scheine besitze, jedoch habe ich vor ein paar tagen erfahren - dass man zwar jeder den dänischen angelschein erwerben kann, jedoch an einigen gewässer, wo man einen tagesschein noch zusätzlich für braucht, auch den Fischereischein von deutschland vorlegen muss. Ob es stimmt kann ich im moment nicht sagen, jedoch werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen - sonst gehen 8 jährige auf lachsfang.


 

...also ich war nun dreimal dieses Jahr in verschiedenen Ecken von DK.
Ich habe mich jedesmal in den Tourist-infocentern schlau gemacht( sicher ist sicher ), alles zusammen kann man es so sagen:
wenn du am Meer, Fjorden , Bächen oder Flüssen fischen möchtest brauchst du den Dänischen Angelschein( bekommst du in den Angelläden, bei der Post oder in den Touricentern)! an den P&T-Seen brauchst du den nicht!, nur die Karte von den Betreibern (Std.-bzw. Tageskarten)!
An einigen Seen kann es sein das "ein zusätzlicher Angelschein" benötigt wird! Das ist dann wieder der DKangelschein.
Das irgendwo der Deutsche Fischereischein vorgelegt werden soll, habe ich noch nicht gehört oder gelesen!! Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, denn wer nimmt den mit in den Urlaub?


----------



## atzelupe (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

hallo


wir wollen nächstes jahr noch skanderborg fahren.
brauchen wir dort zb am mosso see ( haben dort nen ferienhaus ) auch tageskarten ?
in der umgebung dort ist ja sehr viel gewässer, aber ich weis leider nicht ob ich dort überall für 125 dkk angeln kann.
nen put & take see würde uns bestimmt auch mal reizen

für ein paar tipps wärenw ir sehr dankbar 


gruß alex


----------



## MefoProf (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Alex,

der Mossee ist ein wenig speziell, da es dort nicht so einfach ist zu fischen. Warum, das kannst du hier lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114922&highlight=mossee

In der Gegend gibt es aber wirklich viele gute Gewässer, wie zB den Skanderborg See oder die ganze Seenplatte rund um Silkeborg/Ry.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Leonidas (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Leute!

Gehe demnächst nach Dänemark (Henne Strand) und wollte mich nochma absichern und euch fragen also ich brauche nichts zu kaufen oder sonst irgenwas (bin unter 18) und kann einfach los angeln???

Und was kann ich denn dort fangen und mit was?
Werde kein boot haben also nur vom Strand aus (Nordsee).

Danke euch im Vorraus!

MfG

Leon!


----------



## atzelupe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Leonidas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Gehe demnächst nach Dänemark (Henne Strand) und wollte mich nochma absichern und euch fragen also ich brauche nichts zu kaufen oder sonst irgenwas (bin unter 18) und kann einfach los angeln???
> 
> ...




ich denke mal da will uns jemand verarschen :-D


----------



## outang (9. August 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Wurmhaken schrieb:


> ...also ich war nun dreimal dieses Jahr in verschiedenen Ecken von DK.
> 
> Das irgendwo der Deutsche Fischereischein vorgelegt werden soll, habe ich noch nicht gehört oder gelesen!! Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, denn wer nimmt den mit in den Urlaub?



vor allen dingen -
was interessiert die dänen nen dt schein !!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. August 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin.....
also mal ehrlich, jeder kann doch schon mal im Internet nachschauen, welche Bedingungen für das Angeln in Daenemark erfüllt werden müssen... 
hier ein Zitat:
"Personen zwischen 18 und 65 Jahren, die in Dänemark angeln wollen, müssen dazu einen gültigen Angelschein haben. Angeln ist Fischen mit leichten Handgeräten. Wenn Sie an Forelleseen, genannt "put and take", angeln, brauchen Sie normalerweise keinen Angelschein sondern eine Eintrittskarte, die man am Ort kaufen kann. Der Angelschein ist persönlich und also nicht übertragbar. Beim Fischen soll man die Rechnung des bezahlten Fischereischeins bei sich tragen, um bei Kontrollen vorzeigen zu können."

Wenn ich da Sachen höre, wie "deutscher Angelschein nötig"..also ehrlich..........kann doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint sein, oder?

Gruss aus der Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## Malte (10. August 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@angelnrolfman #6


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

manchmal bezweifel ich aber ob welche es können.


----------



## Multe (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

NEUE PREISE FÜR DÄNISCHEN ANGELSCHEIN
Ab Januar 2009 gelten in Dänemark die neuen Preise für den dänischen Angelschein.
Tageskarte        35,00 DKK  (bisher   30,00 DKK )
Wochenschein  100,00 DKK  ( bisher  90,00 DKK )
Jahresschein    140,00 DKK  ( bisher 125,oo DKK )
Die Ausgabestellen bleiben wie gewohnt erhalten oder unter www.fisketegn.dk


----------



## borland (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

kann es sein, dass der schein wieder teurer geworden ist, oder wurde ich "beschissen" ;-)

ich musste für die jahreskarte im touri-büro in hvide sande 150 dkk bezahlen ....

gruß

b.


----------



## MefoProf (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin,

im Netz kostet er immer noch 140. Da hast du wahrscheinlich 10 Kronen Bearbeitungsgebühr bezahlen müssen 

#h


----------



## Costas (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hi. 

Ich habe es auch schon gehört, dass der Schein bei manchen Touristik-Büros mehr kosten, bis 155.-! Es ist immer 140,- + Gebühr.

Im Internet kostet er angeblich kr. 140,- + kr. 11,.- Bearbeitungsgebühr...und das macht nach dem Dänischen dagkort.dk-Rechensystem genau....kr. 154,- |kopfkrat
Interessant, nicht?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Profiopfer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Jau...hab für meinen im Mai 2009 auch 150 DKK bezahlt!!!...Davon sind 140 DKK für den Schein selber und die 10 DKK waren bei mir als Bearbeitungsgebühr!!

Mir scheint es auch so, als ob sie die KOsten für den Schein angehoben haben...ich vermute mal der Fischbestände wegen!!...je weniger Fische vorhanden umso mehr Besatz muss besorgt werden und umso mehr Geld muss ausgegeben werden!!

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr...alles Spekulationen 

LG

Alex


----------



## zarpfenjaeger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hi!

Alle Personen, die in Dänemark angeln (Küste) wollen und unter 18 bzw. über 65 sind brauchen keine Angelkarte kaufen. Alle anderen ja. Die Preise haben sich auch ein wenig geändert:

Tag 35 DKK/4,70 €
Woche 100 DKK/13,50 €
Jahr 140 DKK/18,80 €


----------



## El Carp (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

ich werde mich an ostern mal nach dänemark begeben. der reiseveranstalter stellt ein privatgewässer + privatboot. was muss ich alles beachten und welche erlaubnissen muss ich kaufen ( muss ich für das boot, ist ein kleines boot mit oder uhne außenborder, auch irgendeine erlaubnis haben?). Und vor allem wo muss ich die erlaubnisen kaufen. normalerweise muss ich als 14 jähriger keine erlaubnis haben oder? PS: ist ein binnengewässer, nicht die ostsee.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo soweit wie ich das weiß brauchst du keine erlaubnis zusätzlich kaufen wenn dein vermieter der besitzer ist aber ich würde einfach mal nachfragen spätesten wenn du anreist 

@all die kosten sind sogar letztes jahr von angellanden zu angelladen unterschiedlich in Hvide Sande habe im Sandorm 130DKK bezahlt und soltte in den anderen komme jetzt nicht auf dem namen des laden lyskefiskerie oder so hat mein Vater nur 120DKK bezahlt bezahlt man bei sandorm noch die lage dazu?? Habe es auch schon gemerkt beim tauwürmer kauf sandorm die Canadischen 30DKK und beim anderen 25DKK für No name und die halten sich noch besser mache diesen fehler nicht noch mal und nimm gleich 20packungen mit von hier für ne woche 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Bambusangler (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Hallo soweit wie ich das weiß brauchst du keine erlaubnis zusätzlich kaufen wenn dein vermieter der besitzer ist aber ich würde einfach mal nachfragen spätesten wenn du anreist
> 
> @all die kosten sind sogar letztes jahr von angellanden zu angelladen unterschiedlich in Hvide Sande habe im Sandorm 130DKK bezahlt und soltte in den anderen komme jetzt nicht auf dem namen des laden lyskefiskerie oder so hat mein Vater nur 120DKK bezahlt bezahlt man bei sandorm noch die lage dazu?? Habe es auch schon gemerkt beim tauwürmer kauf sandorm die Canadischen 30DKK und beim anderen 25DKK für No name und die halten sich noch besser mache diesen fehler nicht noch mal und nimm gleich 20packungen mit von hier für ne woche
> 
> ...




@all ich finde die diskussion über 10 dkk +/- irgenwie etwas kleinlich. eventuell solltet ihr mal die qualität der dänischen gewässer etc. mit der hiesigen vergleichen. da sind die preise für die jahreskarte mehr als gerechtfertigt.

@jonas: am besten bringst du nicht nur die würmer, sondern alles mit: essen, trinken, zelt für den strand. hauptsache "für lau" bei den nachbarn urlauben|kopfkrat kein wunder, dass man in dk teilweise auf deutsche urlauber verzichten möchte. ich denke man sollte dort einkaufen, wo man die gastfreundschaft in anspruch nimmt.

BA


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo, Bambusangler 

Da ich nur ein azubi bin kann ich nicht soviel geld für würmer aus geben für 2 wochen fast 100€ nur für würmer und dann noch forellen angeln 70€. Das ist fast die hälfte meines gehaltes und essen muss man sich ja auch oben kaufen dann nehme ich mir lieber würmer von hier mit. Es geht mir nicht um 10kronen sondern um die tatsache das ein preis unterschied von laden zu laden !!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## goeddoek (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Es geht in diesem Thread um den dänischen Angeschein #h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ja wollte auch nur sagen das man unterschiedliche preise zahlt!!

gruß
Jonas


----------



## andre23 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hej Jonas, unterschiedliche Preise???? Der Angelschein kostet fuer´s Jahr 140 DKK, 35 DKK am Tag oder 100 DKK die Woche, es gibt keine unterschiedliche Preise, der "Fisketegn" ist staatlich...... https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do

und den Erwerbsfischerschein kann man nur als "Einheimischer" kaufen fuer 275 DKK...... https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupHobbyFisherType.do

noch Fragen?


----------



## andre23 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

....das was du evtl. meinst, der Schein war mal preiswerter....vor einigen Jahren....


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,
also das heißt wenn ich unter 18 bin darf ich in Dänemark einfach so am Meer angeln oder was ?

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Tom63 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo
Bin grade aus Dänemark zurück,hatten einen super Angelurlaub.Haben aber zum erstenmal eine Fisketen kontrolle erlebt .In Middelfart im Hafen,sind im Zivilfahrzeug vorgefahren und los gings.es mussten einige strafe zahlen.
gruss Tom


----------



## GrÜndi (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Kollegen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob der Dänische Angelschein auch für den Fluss Brede bei der Ortschaft Svanstrup / Bredebro gilt? Oder muß ich mir da eine Karte vor Ort (Postamt, Touristbüro, o.ä.) holen? 
Wir sind demnächst an nem Forellensee in der Nähe und da wollt ich zwischendurch in der Brede mal ne Runde auf Hecht gehen....! 

Grüße und danke im voraus


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin Gründi #h

Infos zur Brede Å findest Du hier > http://www.brede-aa.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=29&lang=de


----------



## GrÜndi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@goeddoek: Super Seite. Vielen Dank.

Allerdings verstehe ich in den Bestimmungen folgenden Satz nicht so ganz:"Es dürfen täglich nur 5 Fische der Arten - (Lachsfische) mitgenommen werden!"
Heißt das jetzt, das es für den Hecht keine Fangbegrenzung gibt?


----------



## GrÜndi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wobei ich ja eigentlich gar nicht so viele Fische mitnehmen möchte....!(vlt. 2 Hechte und nen Zander...WENN überhaupt was beißt... ;-)*g*)
Aber interessieren würd´s mich trotzdem mal.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

so - grad mal wieder nen neuen Jahresschein ausgedruckt ...
wenn das überall nur so einfach wäre wie bei dem hier #6


----------



## Costas (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



andre23 schrieb:


> Hej Jonas, unterschiedliche Preise???? Der Angelschein kostet fuer´s Jahr 140 DKK, 35 DKK am Tag oder 100 DKK die Woche, es gibt keine unterschiedliche Preise, der "Fisketegn" ist staatlich...... https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do
> 
> und den Erwerbsfischerschein kann man nur als "Einheimischer" kaufen fuer 275 DKK...... https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupHobbyFisherType.do
> 
> noch Fragen?



Ihr habt beide Recht. Der "Grundpreis" ist so, wie von Andre oben geschrieben. Man zahlt aber selten nur so viel. Dazu kommen je nach Verkaufsstelle noch Gebühren von ca. 5-20 DKK. Im Internet bestellen und zu Hause ausdrücken ist die billigste Variante.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Rainbowlenz (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo, bin neu hier im Board, nächste Woche Sonnatg fahre ich nach Nyköbing sj, wollte vorher auch den Angelschein online kaufen aber leider ist die Seite www.fisketegn.dk z.zt nicht online. Weiss jemand warum? oder kann mir jemand sagen wo man Sonntags einen Angeschein kaufen kann ?


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin und herzlich Willkommen im AB #h


Warum die Seite derzeit nicht erreichbar ist, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen #c

Eventuell morgen noch mal versuchen.

Den Schein kannst auch in Nykøbing im Turistbureau kaufen > http://www.visitdenmark.dk/danmark/...ykoebing-falster-turistbureau.htm?CallerUrl=1


----------



## dermitdemlolli (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Klasse:vik:

wünschte unsere Behördengänge würden so einfach...:v


----------



## Heilbutt (7. August 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hm, bei unseren Behördengängen braucht man aber nicht unbedingt eine Kreditkarte!?!?#t

Ich wollte mir gerade online ne Jahreskarte ziehen und musste leider abbrechen, da Zahlung nur mit div. Kreditkarten möglich ist, ich aber schon lange keine mehr besitze!?!?!|kopfkrat

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ta2000ta (27. August 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

hallo Ihr 
Sagt mal wo kann man den in Dänemarkt am besten fischen gehn auf Hecht,Forelle,Lachs und andere schöne grosse Fische ?  Ich bin seit Jahren immer nach Norwegen gefahren aber wollte nächstes
Jahr mal nach Dänemark mit ca. 6 personen und ein kleinkind (mein Sohn) Würd mich auf eine antwort freuen und hoffe ich bin hier richtig ? gruss Tom


----------



## ta2000ta (27. August 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so - grad mal wieder nen neuen Jahresschein ausgedruckt ...
> wenn das überall nur so einfach wäre wie bei dem hier #6



Hallo !!!!

Sag mal wie läuft das so mt dem Schein ??????? Was kostet und wo bekomm ich sowas ?????? 

Gruss Tom


----------



## mic_wag (30. August 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ta2000ta
Am besten guckst du zuerst mal hier beim ersten Beitrag. Falls dann noch Fragen offen bleiben sollten, empfehle ich, weiter zu lesen. 



Hummer schrieb:


> Um in dänischen Gewässern angeln zu dürfen, braucht man den Dänischen Angelschein (Fisketegn).
> 
> Ausnahmen: In Put&Take Seen braucht man keinen Angelschein. Personen unter 18 Jahren sowie Personen über 65 Jahren benötigen keinen Angelschein.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrimu21 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

ich war vor 2 wochen Hvide Sande, da bekommst im Angelgeschäft ne Karte für:
- 1 Tag --> 35 Dkk
- 1 Woche--> 110 Dkk
- 1 Jahr --> 150 Dkk


----------



## Klaul (25. September 2010)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

*moin,*

*unter diesem link gib es eine menge informationen (angelgewässer, mindesmasse, schonzeiten, angelscheine usw.) über das angeln in dänemark: http://www.visitdenmark.com/tysklan...anal/aktivferie/lystfiskeri/lystfiskguide.htm*

*ich fahre nächste woche nach hs und werde an der schleuse, im fjord und in der nordsee-*
*brandung mein glück versuchen.*

*wünsche allen ein schönes we *
*klaus*


----------



## Fleiginho (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Kann mir einer sagen ob ich den Schein auch in Deutschland bekomme (z.B. Moritz Nord, den Laden kenn ich und ich weiß sofort wo ich hin muss). Komme am Freitag erst so um 20 Uhr in meinem Urlaubsort an, würde gerne Samstags früh los, und keine Zeit mit dem Scheinholen vertrödeln.


----------



## armyn (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

moin
in flensburg weiche bekommste den auch:m


----------



## Klaul (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

moin, in meinen beitrag oben den link anklicken, dann aktivurlaub-angeln-wissenswertes in dieser reihenfolgeanklicken. dort gibt es ein link um den dänischen angelschein online zu bestellen.
gruss
klaus


----------



## Multe (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

*30%* mehr für dänischen Angelschein* ab 2012*!
Ab 2012 kostet der Jahresschein keine 140.-DKK mehr sondern 185.-DKK
Der Wochenschein kostet dann 130.-DKK und die Tageskarte 40.- DKK
Begründet wurde dies mit gestiegenen Mehrausgaben für die Gewässerpflege. Für 2012 belaufen sich diese Ausgaben auf 132Mio DKK das sind 44Mio DKK mehr als in 2011


----------



## kerasounta (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

ach du meine Güte..

gut das ich hier drauf gestoßen bin..

dachte in Dänemark braucht man keine lizenz...

ich denke ne jahreskarte für 20 euro is doch wohl korrekt...

dann werde ich mal ne Jahreskarte zoggn,..:vik:#6

Danke für den link kamerad

achso..was heißt angelschein hoch qualität schicken auf dem formular...sind das versandkosten für den schein nach deutschland?

Gruss 

"Und die dicksten an deinen Haken" |supergri


----------



## Multe (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Das Teil sieht dann aus wie eine Checkkarte.
Den Angelschein bekommst du aber auch in allen Turistbüros, Poststellen , Angelläden und an der Grenze bei Fisherman`Partner in Flensburg Scandinavienpark


----------



## kerasounta (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Multe schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht dann aus wie eine Checkkarte.
> Den Angelschein bekommst du aber auch in allen Turistbüros, Poststellen , Angelläden und an der Grenze bei Fisherman`Partner in Flensburg Scandinavienpark



hab grad die Jahreskarte bestellt mit Visa...

wird wohl noch vorm 6 Januar angkommen weil ich die hoch qualität bestellt habe #6

so, dann habe ich erstmal Ruhe...

Schonzeiten auch schon angeschaut...

schade Lachs und Meerforelle ist genau dann wenn ich da bin....

egal, Hauptsache überhaupt was fangen und angeln...
da steht aber auch das man am liebsten nur2 Ruten sehen möchte pro angler... bei mir werden es aber leider 4 Ruten 

Vielleicht kann ich n Gyros ausgeben, wenn einer von der Fischereibehörde kommt #c

Grüsse und danke nochmals für die Links


----------



## Lockenfrosch (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Warum willst du mit 4 Ruten angeln? Wenn die Fische in Beisslaune sind, sind 2 schon stressig, und wenn sie nicht beissen, nützen dir 4 auch nix


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Was ist nun eine aktuelle Seite um die Angellizenz für Dänemark zu erwerben?


----------



## Barosz (9. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ich muss noch ne Sache loswerden. Ich bin am Samstag in DK angekommen und wollte mir gleich einen Angelschein holen. Also ab zum Touristenbüro um die Ecke. Was ist das für ein bescheuertes Touristenbüro (in Juelsminde), das schon um 15:00 Uhr zu hat. Ein Versuch am Campingplatz, leider auch kein Angelschein zu bekommen. Also auf zur Poststelle in der Nähe. Auch hier konnte ich keinen erwerben. Dumme Aushilfskraft :r So viel ich weiß kriegt man ihn in jeder Poststelle.
So musste ich bis Montag ohne Angelschein auskommen #d


----------



## Michael_05er (9. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Was ist nun eine aktuelle Seite um die Angellizenz für Dänemark zu erwerben?


Schau mal im Startposting |rolleyes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1097357&postcount=1


----------



## malibu83 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich eine angelkarte für Dänemark Ostsee bekomme. möchte nicht erst bis montag warten um mir eine in Dänemark zu holen. möchte auch keine aus denn Netz holen. Fahre über Flensburg nach Dänemark.


----------



## goeddoek (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Mach 'nen Abstecher zu DS Angelsport > http://www.dsangelsport.de/index.php?weg


----------



## malibu83 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

vielen dank. das ist ja gleich in der nähe von der autobahn. ohne großen umweg. 
und du bist da sicher ich bekomme da welche für die küste


----------



## Multe (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wenn Georg das postet, dann ist das so.#6#6#6
Gruß Multe


----------



## goeddoek (14. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



malibu83 schrieb:


> vielen dank. das ist ja gleich in der nähe von der autobahn. ohne großen umweg.
> und du bist da sicher ich bekomme da welche für die küste



Gern geschehen :m Also bisher war das so. Ansonsten einfach mal bei denen anrufen 


@ Multe

Danke für die "Blumen" #h


----------



## malibu83 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

kennt noch jemand einen anderen laden er ist etwas sehr teuer. und geht eine wochen karte eine woche oder 7 tage.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



malibu83 schrieb:


> kennt noch jemand einen anderen laden er ist etwas sehr teuer. .


Normalerweise sollten Angelscheine überall dasselbe kosten.


malibu83 schrieb:


> und geht eine wochen karte eine woche oder 7 tage.


Den Unterschied musst Du mir erstmal erklären...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten Angelscheine überall dasselbe kosten.
> 
> Den Unterschied musst Du mir erstmal erklären...
> 
> ...


 
:q:q ich komm da auch nicht ganz mit, da der Schein doch wohl überall das gleiche kostet ..........

Aber wenn er auf der Autobahn bleiben möchte und nicht extra nach Flensburg / Weiche fahren möchte, kann er auch bei Fisherman's Partner im Scandinavienpark anhalten.......auch dort gibt es den Schein zukaufen


----------



## malibu83 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Also der schein kostet bei DS-Angelsport 35 euro plus 1 euro versand, bei *Pörksen Angelsport kostet er 27,50 euro plus 1 euro versand. und das waren erst die ersten mails die ich zurück bekommen habe.*


----------



## gelo1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



malibu83 schrieb:


> kennt noch jemand einen anderen laden er ist etwas sehr teuer. und geht eine wochen karte eine woche oder 7 tage.


Hallo Malibu83
die Wochenkarte geht 7 Tage.
z.B. von Dienstags bis Montags oder von Mittwoch bis Dienstags usw. Die Karte ist nicht an die KW gebunden. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## malibu83 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

genau das wollte ich wissen,vielen dank.hast mir damit sehr geholfen.


----------



## kleinerfisch 22 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgende Frage: wir wollen mit ein paar Freunden eine Angeltour per Kutter um Bornholm starten. Die Ausfahrt beginnt in Kolberg ( Polen ) und geangelt wird  vor Bornholm.
Ein Kollege meinte, dass neben den Erwerb der dänischen Angellizenz, die der Veranstalter besorgt, auf jeden Fall der deutsche Fischereischein notwendig ist. Ich angle zwar seid vielen Jahren auch in Dänemark  habe aber davon noch nichts gehört. Ach auf den hier im Forum genannten dänischen Internetseiten zum Erwerb der Angellizenz habe ich nichts gefunden. Kann mir jemand helfen den Sachverhalt aufzuklären.

Viele Dank und petri Heil


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hi, also du / ihr fahrt von Polen aus raus und angelt in daenischen Hoheitsgewässern*......*warum sollte man dann einen deutschen Fischereischein haben müssen?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat 
Meiner Meinung nach, hört man das schon aus der "Streckenbeschreibung" raus, dass man keinen deutschen Schein benötigt.
Für das Angeln in den daenischen Gewässern benötigt ihr den daenischen staatl. Schein.......



kleinerfisch 22 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe folgende Frage: wir wollen mit ein paar Freunden eine Angeltour per Kutter um Bornholm starten. Die Ausfahrt beginnt in Kolberg ( Polen ) und geangelt wird vor Bornholm.
> Ein Kollege meinte, dass neben den Erwerb der dänischen Angellizenz, die der Veranstalter besorgt, auf jeden Fall der deutsche Fischereischein notwendig ist. Ich angle zwar seid vielen Jahren auch in Dänemark habe aber davon noch nichts gehört. Ach auf den hier im Forum genannten dänischen Internetseiten zum Erwerb der Angellizenz habe ich nichts gefunden. Kann mir jemand helfen den Sachverhalt aufzuklären.
> ...


----------



## vdausf (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,
kann die ganze Sache um den dänischen Schein nicht ganz verstehen....
Einer fährt von Polen aus und braucht nen dänischen Schein??? komisch ;-)
Wir waren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auf Langeland.
Ausweis vorgelegt und Schein ganz einfach im Angelgeschäft gekauft.
Klar kommen nicht alle am Samstag früh in Dänemark an...
Für mich macht es wenig bis keinen Sinn wegen zwei drei Euros Stunden lang den billigsten Angelschein im Netz zu suchen um dann eine Woche dem geliebten Hobby im Urlaub nach zu gehen.

Macht euch doch nicht so einen Stress....

Sorry, ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und mích möchte hier niemenden persönlich angreifen!!!!

Gruß Volker


----------



## vdausf (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



vdausf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann die ganze Sache um den dänischen Schein nicht ganz verstehen....
> Einer fährt von Polen aus und braucht nen dänischen Schein??? komisch ;-)
> Wir waren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal auf Langeland.
> ...


 

Sorry, hab die Sache mit "aus Polen gehts los" wohl nicht ganz gelesen.....|kopfkrat


----------



## tdassel (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Versuch es mal hier https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp

Jahreskarte für ca. 25 Euro zum selber ausdrucken

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Hering 09 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wo das Prolem mit dem Angelschein ist kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Wer über Flensburg nach Dänemark fährt, Abfahrt Harislee, letzte Ausfahrt vor der Dänischen Grenze zum Scandinavienpark, im Angelladen hinter der Tanke kriegt ihr die Jahreskarte sogar am Sonntag, ich glaube 20 oder 22 €.
PS. Dort gibt es super Seeringelwürmer


----------



## Schnuedde (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,
  ich habe eine Frage, welche leider im Ausgangspost nicht genau beschrieben ist. Für welche Gewässer genau gilt der Schein und für welche Gewässer benötigt man eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis? Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass man für die Skjern Au einen Extra Schein benötigt.
  Benötigt man also für den Ringkøbing Fjord ebebenfalls eine extra Erlaubnis oder reicht hier der normale Angelschein, welchen man sich über die Seite aus dem ersten Post ausdrucken kann? Danke!


----------



## Stulle (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

So steht es auf der Internet Seite 



> WO DARF ICH MIT DEM FISCHEREISCHEIN FISCHEN?
> In Salzwasser auf dänischem Fischereiterritorium
> Natürliche Süßwassergewässer - mit Genehmigung des Eigentümers. Wenn Sie mit Vorrichtungen fischen, müssen diese mit Namen, Adresse und der Matrikelnummer des Grundstücks, das im Besitz des Fischereirechts ist, gekennzeichnet werden.
> Kanäle, Gräben und dergleichen, die von Menschen geschaffen wurden, aber Teil natürlicher Wasserläufe sind.
> Beachten Sie, dass es viele Orte gibt, an denen Sie nicht fischen dürfen. Gründe dafür können Schutzzonen oder Abstandsregeln sein oder dass ein örtlicher Sportfischerverein/-Klub das Fischereirecht besitzt. Außerdem gibt es Gebiete, in denen Fischerei völlig verboten ist.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Schnuedde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage, welche leider im Ausgangspost nicht genau beschrieben ist. Für welche Gewässer genau gilt der Schein und für welche Gewässer benötigt man eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis? Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass man für die Skjern Au einen Extra Schein benötigt.
> Benötigt man also für den Ringkøbing Fjord ebebenfalls eine extra Erlaubnis oder reicht hier der normale Angelschein, welchen man sich über die Seite aus dem ersten Post ausdrucken kann? Danke!


Der Fisketegn gilt für alle Küstengewässer, natürlich mit Ausnahme der Schongebiete (Fredningsbalter) um die Flussmündungen. 
Für die Skjern Au brauchst Du *auf jeden Fall* eine weitere Lizenz, die Skjern Au ist unterteilt in verschiedene "Hoheitsgebiete" der ansässigen Vereine. Die Lizenzen für die Skjern Au bekommst Du in Skjern im Angelgeschäft "Korsholm" oder bei unserem Boardie "Costas" in seinem Angelladen "fisknu" in Tarm (www.fisknu.dk).
Der Ringköbing Fjord gilt als Küstengewässer, dort darfst Du also nur mit dem Fisketegen "bewaffnet" fischen. Dabei aber unbedingt auf die Schutzzonen um die Auenmündungen achten!!! Ausserdeem gibt es Naturschutz/Vogelschutzgebiete im Süden und Norden des Fjordes, die ebenfalls nicht befischt werden dürfen. Am besten vor Ort (Touristbüro) nach einer Karte mit den aktuellen Schutzzonen fragen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Speziell noch mal zum Ringköbing Fjord, der Frage von Schnuede :
In dem angehängten PDF sind die Regeln und Schutzgebiete für Ringköbing Fjord und Stadil Fjord. Dieses PDF stammt von 2012 vom Ministerium, sollte also noch aktuell sein. Leider ist es nur auf dänisch aber auf Seite 4 sieht man die Schutzzonen farbig auf der Karte.
Die wichtigen für uns Angler sind "rot" (fischereilich komplett gesperrt), "orange" (Sonderzonen, gesperrt für alle fischereilichen Akivitäten) und hellblau (gesperrt vom 1.11. bis 31.5.).
Die gelb und schraffiert hinterlegten Gebiete sind nur gesperrt für gewerbliche Fischerei mit Stellnetzen und Reusen, Angler dürfen dort ihrem Hobby nachgehen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Barosz (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Morgen,
gibt es den dänischen Angelschein auch in jeden Angelladen? Ich dachte da an den Laden "Middelfart Lystfiskershop".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Diese speziellen Laden kenne ich nicht aber bisher habe ich den Schein eigentlich immer auch in den Angelshops verfügbar gesehen#6. 
Ausserdem kann man ihn in jedem Turistbüro vor Ort ohne Probleme bekommen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Barosz (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Danke, für die schnelle Antwort.
Das Touristenbüro ist zwar direkt gegenüber, aber es macht schon um 13 Uhr zu. Und das schaffe ich bis dahin nicht. Deswegen Plan B.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Barosz schrieb:


> Morgen,
> gibt es den dänischen Angelschein auch in jeden Angelladen? Ich dachte da an den Laden "Middelfart Lystfiskershop".
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


 
Falls ihr über die E45 nach Dänemark fahrt kann ich euch empfehlen, in Flensburg kurz abzufahren und im Skandinavia-Park bei Fishermans Partner einzukehren.
Dort bekommt ihr auch den dänischen Angelschein und darüberhinaus (so man denn will und braucht) frische Wattwürmer, die in Dänemark selten zu bekommen sind und dazu noch ein Vermögen kosten. 

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## anschmu (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@Windelwilli !Hallo , kannst du mir da die genaue Adresse nennen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Windelwilli (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



anschmu schrieb:


> @Windelwilli !Hallo , kannst du mir da die genaue Adresse nennen ! Gruß Andreas



Hallo Anschmu,

hier die Adresse...

http://www.fishermans-partner.eu/fishermans-partner-flensburg-9.html

Ist glaub ich die letzte Abfahrt vor der Grenze und dann nach links abbiegen. Sind dann nur ein paar Meter bis zum Skandinavian-Park.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## anschmu (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hallo Anschmu,
> 
> hier die Adresse...
> 
> ...


----------



## Windelwilli (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Kein Problem, helfe immer gerne.

Man kann sich da auch wie gesagt für die ersten Tage mit Wattwürmern eindecken.


----------



## fester (14. August 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mir gerade nen dänischen Jahresschein ordern, Frage:
Weiss jemand von euch wie lange es dauert, wenn man sich die "Scheckkarten-Variante" zuschicken lässt?
Ich fahre am 5./6. September gen Norden, wär blöd, wenn das Ding bis dahin nicht in meine Brieftasche gewandert wäre!
Den Schein ausdrucken würd ich als "Notlösung" ansehen, und ggf. im Ferienhaus bunkern wollen. Kenn mich ja, manchmal wird halt doch auch das nass, was nicht nass werden soll!|supergri

gruss fester


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. August 2013)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Als ich jetzt vor ein paar Wochen den "Fisketegn" geordert habe, hat es ca. 10 Tage gedauert bis das Plastikkärtchen in der Post war, es sollte also noch locker reichen bis zum 5. September#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Dennis76 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin moin,
habe gerade meinen Dänischen Angelschein erhalten, habe über D S Angelsport bestellt. kann ich nur Weiterempfehlen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Cocu (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Nur um kurz vor der Bestellung nochmal sicher zu gehen:

Der DK-Jahresschein bezieht sich auf das Kalenderjahr 2014, oder wird der auch für ein Jahr ab Bestellung ausgegeben? |kopfkrat


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Der dänische "Fisketegn" gilt für 1 Jahr *ab Gültigkeitsdatum*/*Ausstellungsdatum*, d.h. wenn Du ihn Dir heute (20.05.2014) austellen lässt, sei es online (www.fisketegn.dk) sei es vor Ort beim Turistbüro/Händler, dann gilt er bis zum 19.05.20*15* . Wenn Du ihn online bestellst, dann wirst Du ca. 14 Tag vorher sogar per E-Mail darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß er bald ausläuft und gefragt ob Du ihn verlängern willst.|wavey:


----------



## Cocu (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hey, super, Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dann lohnt sich das ja gleich doppelt und dreifach für mich, den Jahresschein zu nehmen. Dieses Jahr (Familien-) Urlaub im Juni und nächstes Jahr wieder regulär im April oder Mai ... und so habe ich meiner Frau gegenüber sogar das Argument, ich hab den Jahresschein, ich fahr einfach zwischendurch mal ein paar Tage nach Dänemark zum Angeln wenn's passt. Nur gut, dass sie das hier nicht liest!!! :vik:


----------



## thommi983 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wie ich vor letzte Woche vor Ort erfahren musste kann man den Angelschein jetzt nur noch online buchen....


----------



## Stulle (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

 ernsthaft neulich hat da noch keiner von gesprochen


----------



## Tomasz (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Der dänische "Fisketegn" gilt für 1 Jahr *ab Gültigkeitsdatum*/*Ausstellungsdatum*, d.h. wenn Du ihn Dir heute (20.05.2014) austellen lässt, sei es online (www.fisketegn.dk) ...



Gerade online geordert, bezahlt und ausgedruckt.
Einfacher geht es nicht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Tja, so einfach kann's gehen #6,  in DE muss man für einen neuen Bundesfischereischein ein Foto, Kohle (so um die 70 |kopfkrat Euronen in Hesssen für 10 Jahre ) und Zeit mitbringen und eine "Audienz"  im Rathaus haben, und für eine Verlängerung (zugegeben nur alle 10 Jahre bei mir) muss man wieder ins Rathaus "tigern". 
Von dem ganzen "Vorlauf" bei der *Erst*austellung (Vorbereitungskurs + Prüfung) mal ganz zu schweigen...

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ist das denn nun amtlich, das es den Schein nur noch online zu erwerben gibt und nicht mehr in dänischen Angelläden, Reisebüros oder Infoständen?


----------



## rippi (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Also die eigentliche, ich bezeichne sie mal als, "offizielle" Ausgabestelle war ja das Postamt. Und da gibt es jetzt definitiv keine mehr. Zumindest nicht in Ostjütland. Jeden den ich fragte, also beim Postamt, sagte, dass es jetzt nur noch online bestellt werden kann. In verschiedenen Angelladen verwies man mich zum Postamt. Also ist es ziemlich sicher das es offiziell ist.  


 Vereinzelt können Tourismusinformationsstände vielleicht noch welche verkaufen, wobei sich das dann um zusätzliche Dienstleistungen handelt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Auf den Seiten der zuständigen Naturbehörde steht allerdings nichts davon, dass der Schein nur noch online zu bekommen wäre.
http://naturstyrelsen.dk/naturoplevelser/aktiviteter/lystfiskeri-og-fisketegn/
Dort steht :
"_ Husk fisketegn __Alle mellem 18 og 65 år skal have et gyldigt fisketegn for at dyrke  lystfiskeri i Danmark. Fisketegnet kan bl.a. købes på posthuset,  turistkontorer og online på NaturErhvervstyrelsens hjemmeside:_Fisketegn.dk "


Danach kann man ihn lt. dieser Seite immer noch in Postämtern und Turistkontoren kaufen.
Vielleicht kann sich zu diesem Sachverhalt mal einer unserer "dänisierten"  Deutschen vor Ort äussern.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## rippi (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Also wie gesagt in Ostjütland verkaufen die Postämter keinen Schein mehr (Stand:30.Mai.2014). Da Aarhus die zweitgrößte Stadt ist, wird das schon irgendwie hinhauen wen die das da sagen.


----------



## hagel21 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Leute,
wie genau ist es mit dem Bleiverbot geregelt???
Bin in Sachen dänisches Angeln noch nicht so ganz im Bilde.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das es kein Fehler ist wenn ich
diesen Angelschein im Vorfeld noch bestelle die Zeit dürfte in der Regel noch ausreichend sein um ihn pünktlich zubekommen oder???
Ausserdem möchten wir die Fähre Bojden-Fynshavn benutzen ,wie ist diese Passage
besucht?Macht es Sinn im vorraus die Tickets zu buchen?
Wäre schön wenn jemand für einen Rookie dies noch einmal erläutern könnte.
Sind ab dem 4.7.14 in Bukkemose und haben in Bagenkop
unser Boot.


----------



## Stulle (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



hagel21 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wie genau ist es mit dem Bleiverbot geregelt???
> Bin in Sachen dänisches Angeln noch nicht so ganz im Bilde.
> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das es kein Fehler ist wenn ich
> ...



Also den schein kannst du dir Kreditkarte vorausgesetzt direkt ausdrucken bzw bekommst ne mail zum ausdrucken. Die plastic Karte dauert über ne woche bis da hin hast du nur den Ausdruck.

Die Fähren sind für gewöhnlich billiger für frühbucher, aber ich bin kein Fähren Nutzer


----------



## Tomasz (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wenn Du den Schein online bestellst wie beschrieben, druckst Du ihn direkt im Anschluss aus.
Das Bleiverbot ist meines Wissens so geregelt, dass es in Dänemark keine Bleiköder usw. mehr zu kaufen gibt, Du aber mit deinen Beständen weiterhin angeln kannst. Sprich in nehme meine bleihaltigen Blinker und Bleie mit und fülle meine Bestände gegebenenfalls in Dänemark mit bleifreien auf.
Hat jemand sonst andere Infos dazu?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

nein|wavey:, gilt nur für den Verkauf on Angelgerät in DK
 Gruß A.


----------



## hagel21 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Vielen Dank für die guten Antworten.
Jetzt kann der Urlaub losgehen!!!!!!!!

Hagel21


----------



## Katte (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Achtung !!! DS Angelsport-Center Flensburg verkauft Dänische Angelscheine mit 40% aufschlag normaler Preis 25 EURO bei DS 35 EURO


----------



## Duke Nukem (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Katte schrieb:


> ... normaler Preis 25 EURO ...



Bei einem in Deutschland ansässigen Händler? Oder meist Du den Preis per Internet von der Dänischen Fischereibehörde?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Preis sich wie folgt zusammensetzt. DS kauft den Schein ebenfalls für 25,-€, schlägt 4,41€ für das Ausfüllen und versenden an die Fischereibehörde drauf, dann noch 19% MwSt. und schon kostet der Schein 35,-Euro.

Andreas


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Bei FP in Flensburg kostet er 28 €.


----------



## tobi86 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hi Zusammen|wavey:, 

wir planen diesen Sommer einen Familienurlaub in Dänemark bei dem ich hoffe mich auch mal mit der Angelrute ans Wasser stehlen zu können.|bigeyes
Wir werden in der Gegend nördlich von Ringköping in Houvig sein. Weiß denn jemand wo ich im Netz ne Art Karte finde wo die Angelgewässer (z.B. Vest Stadil Fjord) mit Pächter verzeichnet sind, um sich dort einen Darfschein zu organisieren.


Ich danke euch für ne Info

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## buttlöffel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

|wavey:
Meines Wissens, brauchst du für den Stadil Fjord keinen keinen extra Angelschein, ebenso wenig wie für den Nissum- und Ringkøbing Fjord.
Es reicht der staatliche, den du sowieso haben musst.


----------



## woern1 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Jepp, buttlöffel hat recht.

Nur falls du in den einmündenden Auen fische willst brauchst du die entsprechende Karte des Angelvereins. Die bekommst du z.B. in dem Angelladen in Hvide Sande gegenüber der Fischräucherei 
Nordhavnskaj 31
6960 Hvide Sande, die auch sonst sehr gut sortiert sind und auch gute Tipps parat haben.



TL


werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Die zu beachtenden Schutzzonen im Stadil Fjord (und Ringköbing Fjord) kannst Du Dir als PDF hier http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Kyst/fiskeriregulering runterladen unter dem Link für "Regler for fiskeri i Ringkøbing og Stadil fjorde - juni 2012". 
In diesem PDf findest Du auf der zweiten Seite eine schematische Darstellung des Stadil Fjords mit den Schutzzonen.

Apropos Schutzzonen in DK:
Auf dieser Karte http://viskort.fvm.dk/VisKort/Popup...neId=a&MapThemes=wmts,sat,fd,kom&DefaultOn=fd kann man sich *ALLE* *Schutzzonen in DK* anschauen wenn man rechts oben auf der Karte das Menü bei "Kortindhold" aufklappt und einen Haken bei "Fiskeri Fredningsbalter" setzt. 
Dann kann man auf der Karte in sein Zielgebiet reinzoomen und sich die Zonen detailliert anschauen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## bennyhill (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Mefo Schreck
Bei der rotgelben (besondere Verbotszone),
wie erfährt man die Details (Sperrzeiten) ?
Es ist am Beispiel des Randers Fjords so, das das Gewässer keines Wegs komplett im Jahr gesperrt ist.
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hej Mefo-Schreck,

die Seite mit den Schutzzonen ist ne super Sache und sehr gut gemacht. Die kannte ich noch gar nicht. 
Zu den besonderen Schutzzonen kann ich nur sagen, dass für Bornholm gilt :
16. September - 15. Januar


----------



## bacalo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo und herzliches Dankeschön für die gereichten Informationen#6.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Hallo Mefo Schreck
> Bei der rotgelben (besondere Verbotszone),
> wie erfährt man die Details (Sperrzeiten) ?
> Es ist am Beispiel des Randers Fjords so, das das Gewässer keines Wegs komplett im Jahr gesperrt ist.
> Gruss bennyhill


Die roten halbkreisförmigen Schutzzonen sind "Standard-Schutzzonen" um Au-Mündungen von über 2 m Breite die sowieso landesweit ganzjährig gelten. 
Die orange-farbenen Schutzzonen sind nach meinem Verständnis (korrigiert mich wenn ich Unsinn rede und es jemand besser weiss) in der Darstellung *des Stadil Fjords* keine *Saison*-Schon/gebiete sondern speziell ausgewiesene "*Sonder-*Schongebiete" (unabhängig von Au-Mündungen) die ebenfalls ganzjährig gelten.

Hier https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671 ist das noch mal (auf dänisch) auseinander "klabustert" und unten auf der Seite bei den Anlagen 2 und 5 (bilag 2 und 5) ist auf den Skizzen der beiden Sonderschutzzonen im *Stadilfjor*d zu lesen, dass diese Schutzgebiete ganzjährig (hele året)  gelten.

Bzgl. des von Dir erwähnten Randers Fjordes muss ich mich erst mal selber schlau machen aber die schnellste und sicherste Art sich schlau zu machen, ist eigentlich immer in einem lokalen Angelgeschäft zu fragen. 
Mit Abstrichen auch in den lokalen Turistbüros, da habe ich nämlich auch schon mal erlebt (selten, aber es kam vor), dass die Informationen veraltet oder gar völlig falsch waren. 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Hej Mefo-Schreck,
> 
> die Seite mit den Schutzzonen ist ne super Sache und sehr gut gemacht. Die kannte ich noch gar nicht.
> *Zu den besonderen Schutzzonen kann ich nur sagen, dass für Bornholm gilt :
> 16. September - 15. Januar*


Jep, für alle Au-Mündungen unter 2 m Breite.
Das sind 
Kæmpeå, Baggeå, Byå, Vellenså, Lilleå, Grødby å, Dammebæk, Søbæk, Skovsholm bæk, Vaså, Gyldenså, Sølyst bæk, Risebæk, Kelse å,Kobbeå, Melsted å, Bobbeå,Døndal å, Møllegård bæk, Tejn å, Bakkebæk/Ålebæk, Kampeløkke å.

Ganzjährig gelten dort  Schutzgebiete um die Mündungen der *
Øle å,
Læså *und*
Blykobbeå.

*Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## tobi86 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin,

ich danke euch für die Infos!!!
Kann es kaum noch abwarten, aber muss noch 6 Wochen verharren.

Bis dann


----------



## spuki666 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Apropos Schutzzonen in DK:
> Auf dieser Karte http://viskort.dk/viskort/PopupMap....PaneId=a&MapThemes=bg,sat,fd,kom&DefaultOn=bg kann man sich *ALLE* *Schutzzonen in DK* anschauen



Ich bin auch gerade über die Seite mit den Schutzzonen gestolpert. Allerdings bin ich mir bei der Angabe am Binderup Strand nicht sicher. Bei der Info steht:
"*Fredningsperiode:* 16. september - 15. januar
*Bemærkning:* Særfredningsbælte"
Fredningsperiode=Schonzeit -> ich darf am Strand vor dem 16.9. angeln
aber was ist mit dem Belt bei der Bemerkung??? 

Gruß vom spuki


----------



## rippi (14. September 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

et bælte = ein Gürtel => Zone
Særfredningsbælte » Sondernaturschutzzone

 Das wolltest du wissen oder? Den Link kann ich irgendwie nicht öffnen.


----------



## spuki666 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



rippi schrieb:


> et bælte = ein Gürtel => Zone
> Særfredningsbælte » Sondernaturschutzzone
> 
> Das wolltest du wissen oder? Den Link kann ich irgendwie nicht öffnen.



Japp, danke!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

ich bin grad in Videsande am Fjord.. hab mich überall erkundigt und mir wurde geschrieben Mefo/ Lachs Angeln ist im Fjord verboten .. gestern und vorgestern war ich gefühlt an meinen Angelstellen der einzige der auf Barsch geangelt hat .. alle !! ALLE Anderen angen gezielt auf Mefo  ??? und nehmen die Fische auch mit ? ich versteh auch nicht das die Skjern Au gesperrt ist ?? alle andern Auen auf dem Weg hier hin waren voll mit Mefo Anglern ? das soll ma einer Schecken hier ? ich halt mich weiter an die Tipps von den Jungs vor Ort und versuch weiter Platten und Barsch zu angeln .. gruss aus DK Michi #t


----------



## rippi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Der Ringkøbing Fjord hat nunmal eine ganzjährige Schonzeit. Ich glaube nicht das sie gezielt auf Meerforelle angeln. Die Schonzeit der Meerforelle beginnt ja erst am 16.11. weshalb andere Flüsse noch beangelbar sind. Auch auf Meerforellen. Andere Flüsse hingegen haben schon seit dem 15.9 Schutz und schon lange keine Saison Mehr und an manchen ist es sogar Streckenweise geregelt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

*Wenn* in Hvide Sand und im Ringköbing Fjord tatsächlich gezielt auf MeFo und Lachs gefischt und auch entnommen wird, dann *ist das komplett illegal *und man sollte die dänische Fischerei-Aufsicht da mal darauf aufmerksam machen.
Das komplette Verbot zum Fang von Lachs und MeFo* im Ringköbing Fjord* kann man hier unter § 2 nachlesen
https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms...aspx?id=160671

_§ 2. Det er ikke  tilladt at fiske efter, lande, opbevare, sælge, udbyde til salg eller på  anden måde omsætte Mod  eller uden vederlag, laks (Salmo salar), havørred (Salmo trutta) og  andre ørredarter f.eks. (Onchorynchus mykiss), fra Ringkøbing Fjord,  Stadil Fjord, Von Å og udløbet af Ringkøbing Fjord i Nordsøen._
_Stk. 
_
_2. Fangede laks og  ørred skal straks genudsættes i frit vand, så  vidt muligt i levende  tilstand. Udsætningen skal ske på en sådan måde,  at de ikke genfanges af  redskabet._

Wenn dann jemand mit MeFo und oder Lachs aufgegriffen wird, zieht das erhebliche (Geld-)Strafen nach sich, incl. Beschlagnahmng des kompletten Gerätes.

Ich bin eigentlich keine "Petze" oder Denunziant und geniesse die  Freiheit in DK und anderen skandinavischen Ländern aber wenn sich tatsächlich so  wider alle Vernunft und Gesetze verhalten wird, wie Du das beschreibst, dem gehört es leider nicht anders als angezeigt zu werden.
Scheut Euch in so einem Falle nicht auch mal die dänische "Fiskerikontrolle" anzurufen, die Tel-Nummer ist *0045 72185609*

Die Skjern Au hat eine kürzere Saison (nur bis 15.10.) als die anderen dänischen Auen, da geht die Saison noch bis zum 31.10 (z.B. an Vidau, Ribe Au, Konge Au, Sneum Au, Varde Au). Die halten sich an die vom dänischen Staat vorgeschriebene Saison, die Skjern Au-Vereinen haben sich eben entschieden, die Saison kürzer zu gestalten, das liegt einzig in derem Ermessen, die Regeln enger zu gestalten genauso wie es jedem deutschen Verein ja erlaubt ist, in seinem Gewässer Schonzeiten zu verlängern und Mindestmaße zu erhöhen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Danke ! ich geh jetzt eh nur dahin wo Angeln erlaubt ist ...#h
das werde ich trotzdem nicht begreifen hier ...
gruss Michi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Daran gibt es letztendlich nichts zu begreifen, das sind einfach die festgeschriebenen Regeln an Skjern und im Ringköbing Fjord |rolleyes...man muss sich eben dran halten.
Und so sinnlos können die bestehenden Regeln nicht sein wenn man sich Entwicklung der Lachsfänge der letzten 15 Jahre in der Skjern Au anschaut. #6
Der Tiefpunkt der Lachsfänge war 2001 als in der gesamten Saison dort nur 61 Lachse gefangen wurden, in diesem Jahr sind wir bei einer Zahl von 1441 Lachsen angekommen also bei 22 Mal so vielen Lachsen...da muss vom Staat und von den Vereinen doch einiges SEHR richtig gemacht worden sein! |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Weißtanne (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ......
> Der Tiefpunkt der Lachsfänge war 2001 als in der gesamten Saison dort nur 61 Lachse gefangen wurden, in diesem Jahr sind wir bei einer Zahl von 1441 Lachsen angekommen also bei 22 Mal so vielen Lachsen...da muss vom Staat und von den Vereinen doch einiges SEHR richtig gemacht worden sein! |wavey:
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



Sehr richtig und genau meine Meinung:m:m  und wenn ich dann  in Gegensatz dazu die Farce mit dem Lachs 2000 Programm in Rhein bei uns anschaue #d#d#d


----------



## porscher (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ich habe mir den dänischen angelschein in der kreditkarten-version bestellt. 
nun die frage. 
Reicht das, wenn ich diesen am wasser mitführe, oder muss ich zusätzlich den ausdruck mitführen in dem die gültigkeitsdauer aufgeführt wird?


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



porscher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den dänischen angelschein in der kreditkarten-version bestellt.
> nun die frage.
> Reicht das, wenn ich diesen am wasser mitführe, oder muss ich zusätzlich den ausdruck mitführen in dem die gültigkeitsdauer aufgeführt wird?



Ja , reicht . Die gültigkeitsdauer hast ja vorher gewählt und die steckt da irgendwie in der Nr  :q.


----------



## Stulle (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Die Karte und einen Ausweis so stand es damals auf der Seite ☺


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Stulle schrieb:


> Die Karte und einen Ausweis so stand es damals auf der Seite ☺



Stimmt #6. Der Personalausweis darf nicht fehlen .


----------



## Multe (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ porscher, du *musst* auf alle Fälle den *Ausdruck* dabei haben.
Auch wenn du die Plastikkarte bestellt hast.


----------



## Stulle (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Multe schrieb:


> @ porscher, du *musst* auf alle Fälle den *Ausdruck* dabei haben.
> Auch wenn du die Plastikkarte bestellt hast.


[emoji15] wo steht das denn ? Bei mir hatte letztes mal Karte und Ausweis gereicht währe dann ja sinnlos die Karte zu holen [emoji26]


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Stulle schrieb:


> [emoji15] wo steht das denn ? Bei mir hatte letztes mal Karte und Ausweis gereicht währe dann ja sinnlos die Karte zu holen [emoji26]


Eben . Ist so . Karte und Ausweis reicht . Wurden in Sonderburg kontrolliert , und die netten Polizisten wollten nur die Plastikkarte und Persu sehen .


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Multe schrieb:


> @ porscher, du *musst* auf alle Fälle den *Ausdruck* dabei haben.
> Auch wenn du die Plastikkarte bestellt hast.


Sorry, aber die Aussage ist ist B***s**t! 
Das Kärtchen und der Personalausweis (Identifikationsdokument) reichen! Ob das Kärtchen noch seine Gültigkeit hat (es steht ja kein End-Datum drauf) wird über die Nummer des Kärtchen online über Smartphone von den Berechtigten (Polizei und offizielle "Fiskerikontrol") festgestellt.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ausdruck ,,,, da stet dann zwar auch nur Deine Nummer drauf aber den musst Du dabei haben wie sollen die denn anhand Deiner Kredit Karte zb. das prüfen |bigeyes#6
Du bekommst ne Mail und druckst das aus schneidest das aus und klemmst das an Dein Angelschein 
Und alles iss Gut 
Michi


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Ausdruck ,,,, da stet dann zwar auch nur Deine Nummer drauf aber den musst Du dabei haben wie sollen die denn anhand Deiner Kredit Karte zb. das prüfen |bigeyes#6
> Du bekommst ne Mail und druckst das aus schneidest das aus und klemmst das an Dein Angelschein
> Und alles iss Gut
> Michi


 Das kann Online überprüft werden. Nicht jedes Land lebt wie Deutschland in der Datenverkehr-Steinzeit.
Meistens interessiert den "Kontrolleur" das doch sowieso nicht? Also wenn du die Karte vorweist, ist man meistens schon zufrieden, weil dann einfach davon ausgegangen wird, dass du ehrlich bist. Also zumindest wenn du auf Dänisch mit den sprichst.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Ausdruck ,,,, da stet dann zwar auch nur Deine Nummer drauf aber den musst Du dabei haben wie sollen die denn anhand Deiner Kredit Karte zb. das prüfen |bigeyes#6
> Du bekommst ne Mail und druckst das aus schneidest das aus und klemmst das an Dein Angelschein
> Und alles iss Gut
> Michi


Sorry, aber auch das ist nicht richtig #d
Wie ich schon vorher schrieb, prüfen die Kontrollberechtigten online mit einem Smartphone anhand der Nummer auf dem Plastik-"Fisketegn" ob der noch gültig ist (kann man ja jährlich verlängern).
Das ausdrucken des PDF's ist nur nötig wenn man auf die "High-Quality-Version" in Form der Plastikarte verzichtet.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



rippi schrieb:


> Das kann Online überprüft werden. Nicht jedes Land lebt wie Deutschland in der Datenverkehr-Steinzeit.
> Meistens interessiert den "Kontrolleur" das doch sowieso nicht? Also wenn du die Karte vorweist, ist man meistens schon zufrieden, weil dann einfach davon ausgegangen wird, dass du ehrlich bist. Also zumindest wenn du auf Dänisch mit den sprichst.


Auch nicht jeder hat das Recht, den staatlichen Fisketegn zu kontrollieren.
Diejenigen, die das dürfen haben ein entsprechend ausgestattetes Smartphone und könne sich ausweisen, das sind entweder Polizei oder "Fiskerikontrol". Vereinskontrolleure des jeweiligen Gewässers (Auen, Seen) wollen nur die Lizenz für das jeweilige Gewässer sehen, der Fisketegn geht die eigentlich nix an... wenn sie sich nicht offiziell als Fiskerikontrol ausweisen können.
Ich bin z.B. 2011 während 3 Wochen an der Skjern Au 5 mal (sehr freundlich!#6) von den Vereins-Kontrollettis kontrolliert worden und was die interessiert hat, waren nur die Lizenz für die jeweilige Strecke der Skjern Au und das an der Skjern Au übliche "Laksekontingent". 
Der Fisketegn hat die keinen Meter interessiert.

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## benzy (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch den dänischen Angelschein gegönnt und die Plastikvariante gewählt. Den Angelschein in pdf habe ich auch als Mail erhalten. So wie es im Moment aussieht wird die Plastikkarte erst nach meinem Abreisedatum nach DK (30.01) bei mir per Post ankommen. Da ich aber die pdf ausgedruckt habe werde ich die mitnehmen-ist der Ausdruck auch ohnen die Plastikkarte ausreichend? Steht ja eigentlich alles drauf. 
Ich gebe es ja zu-ich habe mich etwas spät für den Kauf entschieden-oder den Urlaub zu kurzfristig gebucht


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ja, auch der "Ausdruck pur" auf Papier ist gültig, selbst wenn Du zusätzlich noch die Plastik-Karte bestellt hast.#6
Der PDF, dass Du per Mail erhalten hast, sieht genauso aus wie dasjenige von denen, die nicht die "Luxus-Variante" wählen.

Wenn das Plastikärtchen dann später bei Dir ankommen sollte, kannst Du es dann für die Zukunft nutzen wenn Du immer brav verlängerst 

Wenn Du schreibst, dass Du am 30.01. abreist: Wann hast Du denn den Online-Kauf gemacht? Meine Plastikarte war damals nach 9 Tagen in meinem Briefkasten, also die Hoffnung besteht noch, dass das Teil bei Dir rechtzeitig ankommt.

Gruß
Mefo-schreck


----------



## benzy (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

abreist= ich reise zu Hause ab nach Argab/DK
ich habe die Karte am 19.01 gekauft/bestellt. Na mal sehen eventuell kommt sie ja noch rechtzeitig!
Danke schon mal für deine  Antwort!


----------



## porscher (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

heute den schein erhalten. bin überrascht. genau vor einer woche bestellt und heute schon in der post. super service.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Na bestens! #6

Dann mal *"Knaek og Braek"!*

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Im angelcentrum lange Land ist der dänische angelschein immer noch erhältlich.


----------



## lucabenji (5. April 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,
 möchte meinen Angelschein verlängern sind aber umgezogen und es lässt sich soweit alles ändern bis auf die Stadt,
 die bleibt grau hinterlegt. Ändert die sich dann automatisch wegen der geänderten PLZ ?
 Oder soll ich einen neuen beantragen?
 LG


----------



## Stulle (14. April 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte meinen Angelschein verlängern sind aber umgezogen und es lässt sich soweit alles ändern bis auf die Stadt,
> die bleibt grau hinterlegt. Ändert die sich dann automatisch wegen der geänderten PLZ ?
> Oder soll ich einen neuen beantragen?
> LG


Hört sich wie nên Bug an hast du die mal angeschrieben?


----------



## sundae (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo,

ich habe noch einen gültigen Angelschein (Jahreskarte bis Ende Juni) für Dänemark. Aufgrund des gerade stattgefundenen Umzuges stimmt die Adresse natürlich nicht mehr. Ist der eigentlich noch gültige Angelschein ungültig geworden oder kann ich auf diesen bis Ende noch noch ohne Probleme angeln?


----------



## Stulle (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hast du das schon in deinem Perso eingetragen?


----------



## sundae (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo, 
ja, Perso und Reisepass bereits mit neuer Adresse. Hätte nur noch das Dokument vom Amt mit der Meldebescheinigung wo die alte und neue Adresse drauf steht... Wir mir wohl nichts nützen.


----------



## Duke Nukem (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ich bin natürlich kein dänischer Kontrolleur, aber zusammen mit der Meldebestätigung würde ich mir da nicht die geringsten Sorgen machen. 

  Andreas


----------



## bennyhill (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



sundae schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe noch einen gültigen Angelschein (Jahreskarte bis Ende Juni) für Dänemark. Aufgrund des gerade stattgefundenen Umzuges stimmt die Adresse natürlich nicht mehr. Ist der eigentlich noch gültige Angelschein ungültig geworden oder kann ich auf diesen bis Ende noch noch ohne Probleme angeln?


Wenn die Adresse im Perso umgeschrieben wurde, dürftest Du keine Probleme haben, die Fisketegen ist eh nur zusammen mit dem Perso gültig.


----------



## Otjimbinguensis (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hatte schon einmal jemand das Problem, dass die angegebene Postleitzahl für ungültig befunden wird?

Ich wollte mir gerne eine Wochenkarte kaufen aber leider scheitert es immer wieder an dieser Fehlermeldung. Im grauen Feld neben "Stadt" wird mir immer wieder "Byen findes ikke" angezeigt. #c


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Da fallen mir 2 Möglichkeiten ein wie das passieren kann.

1. Du hast (siehe Anhang) in der Drop-Downbox für das Land noch nicht Deutschland ausgewählt und es steht dort noch standardmäßig Dänemark. Da DK nur 4-stellige Postleitzahlen hat, bringt er dann natürlich eine Fehlermeldung.

2. Der Stadtname ist nicht völlig korrekt und passt somit nicht zu der PLZ. So kenne ich einen Fall als das gleiche Problem wie bei Dir auftauchte weil im Stadtnamen nur "Salzwedel" eingetragen wurde aber es eben korrekt "Hansestadt Salzwedel" heissen muss.
Wenn als in Deinem Städtenamen irgendein "Hansestadt", "Bad" oder sonstiger Namenszusatz dazu gehört, versuch es mal damit auch wenn der Zusatz evtl. umgangssprachlich selten genutzt wird.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Otjimbinguensis (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Vielen Dank MeFo-Schreck! 
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht ... es war natürlich noch Dänemark als Land ausgewählt. Peinlich, peinlich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Kein Problem, gern geschehen |wavey:
Manchmal ist man ein wenig "vernagelt", das kommt vor 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## hugokiel (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin Mefo-Schreck, herzlichen Dank für Deine guten Beratungen.
Gruß
Udo


----------



## raf (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Schade das man nicht per PayPal zahlen kann


----------



## fischfinder1 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

moin,
in Dänemark brauchst Du den Angelschein nicht kaufen!!!

Ich bin grade in Thorsminde und frage mich warum,
aussgerechnet ich und auch noch ein Angelkollelege 
der neben mir stand Geld dafür bezahlen sollte?

Kommtr eh keiner konntroolieren.................


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



fischfinder1 schrieb:


> moin,
> in Dänemark brauchst Du den Angelschein nicht kaufen!!!
> 
> Ich bin grade in Thorsminde und frage mich warum,
> ...


Dann wünsche ich Dir bei der Schmarotzer-Mentalität #d echt mal die dänische "Fiskeri-Kontrol" auf den Pelz, dann bekommst  Du echt Spass:vik:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Habe heute hier im board gelesen, in spodsbjerg kontrollieren die jetzt fast täglich.


----------



## fischfinder1 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

ich meinte das Provokativ,
selbstverständlich habe ich 200Kronen für meine Jahreskarte bezahlt,
das auch gern!
Mir geht es um die ANDEREN.................


----------



## ricky9187 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Freunde, 
Ich habe alle Papiere alle Regeln in print und digitaler Form.
Es geht an die legendäre skjern a.
Diese verfügt ja über ein strenges entnahme Gebot.
Was toll und auch selbstverständlich ist.
Ich finde nur kein Info über entnahme Regel am Meer.
Vll auch übersehen.
Wir brauchen nicht viel Fisch. Aber wenn will ich natürlich auch keinen Dänen verärgern.
Danke schon mal.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Double2004 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo, 

am Meer in DK gibt es keine offizielle Fangbegrenzung. Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße hingegen sind einzuhalten: http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de/infos/infos.html

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

3 kleine Ausnahmen gibt es bzgl. Entnahmen aus dem Meer in DK:
Wolfsbarsche dürfen max. 3 Stück pro Tag entnommen werden (überall in DK) und auf Bornholm (nur dort) gilt zusätzlich bei der Küstenfischerei eine maximale tägliche Entnahme von 3 Meerforellen pro Tag...die man aber auch erst mal erwischen müsste :g
Ausserdem gilt in der der dänischen "Südsee" (südliche Ostsee) bis hoch ins Kattegatt die gleiche Entnahmeregel für Dorsche wie in DE seit diesem Jahr, nämlich maximal 5 Dorsche pro Tag.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## ricky9187 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

3 meerforellen.
Mein Ziel ist in 2 Wochen 1 Lachs zu sehen.
Dann bin ich eigentlich glücklich.


Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ricky9187 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Und natürlich vielen Dank für die Infos.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> 3 meerforellen.
> Mein Ziel ist* in 2 Wochen 1 Lachs zu sehen.*
> Dann bin ich eigentlich glücklich.


Das ist eine gute Einstellung!#6
Ich versuche das ab nächsten Woche Samstag (20.05,) innerhalb einer Woche an der Skern Au wieder mal zu schaffen #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

kann mir jemand sagen ob man in Dänemark irgendwo kapitale Dorsche vielleicht auch Lenk Pollak Köhler oder gar Heilbutt fischen kann oder ob man dazu immer nach Norge reisen muß? Ich würde gerne mal am Wochenende für ein paar Tage hoch fahren. So ein Kurztrip. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch eine Idee wo man hinfahren soll wo und zu welchen Preisen man vielleicht übernachten kann was man so als Tackel braucht Gerät, Köder. Fette Ruten und Rollen habe ich mit 400 m geflochtener 0.25er drauf und Ruten bis 1000gr. Vielleicht auch mal mit Naturköder fischen. Große Circle-Hooks habe ich auch. Die reichen locker für 3m Waller. Wo könnten die zum Einsatz kommen? Waren eigendlich für Norge geplant reichlich und schnelle Antwort wäre superklasse. Besten Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Mit *echten Chancen* auf kapitale Dorsche, dazu noch Pollack, Köhler und Leng kannst Du in DK eigentlich nur an 2 Stellen rechnen. Heilbutt ist in DK ein Lotteriespiel mit *ganz seltenen *Gewinnen, das ist reiner Zufall.

1. Auf dem Gelben Riff mit Ausfahrten ab Hanstholm (z. B. http://www.gule-rev.dk/?lang=de , die bieten auch Unterkünfte für Ihre Gäste an http://www.gule-rev.dk/unterkunft/?lang=de ), Hirtshals oder Nr. Vorupör. Die guten Touren sind recht lang (12-15 h ) und kosten allerdings auch deutlich mehr als die üblichen Ostsee-Ausfahrten.

2. Die *langen* Offshore-Ausfahrten ab Thyborön mit den Kuttern der Emma-Line http://emma-line.dk/deutch/touren/ 

Tackle fürs Gelbe Riff ist das gleich wie für Norwegen, also Ruten der 20-30-lbs-Klasse, Multirolle, geflochtene Schnüre von 30-40 lbs Tragkraft (mehr braucht auch in Norge kein Mensch, selbst auf dicke Heilbutte) und Pilker von 150-500 g, als Beifänger evtl. ein paar Gummi-Makks, aber keine "Tannenbäume".

Falls es Hanstholm werden sollte: Es gibt direkt am Hafen auch das "Hanstholm Sømandshjem og Hotel " wo schon so einige Gelbe-Riff-Fahrer untergekommen sind. https://www.hyttendatenbank.de/index.php/anreise/in-daenemark/22-hanstholm-somandshjem-og-hotel

Ansosnten bietet in Hanstholm auch der Campingplatz Hütten ( Klick mich ) und alle Vorrausetzungen für Angler ( Tiefkühler, Schlacht-Tische , klick mich ) 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Brsten Dank für die prompte Antwort! Ich werde mir das gleich ma alles durchlesen. Was sagst Du zu Langeland? Ist das vielleicht auch eine Idee?
Achso und wie ist das mit dem Angelschein? Braucht man den auch im Meer? Gibt´s Fangebegrenzung? Was tun mit gefangenen Fischen? Einfrieren im Hotel möglich?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Bondex schrieb:


> Brsten Dank für die prompte Antwort! Ich werde mir das gleich ma alles durchlesen. Was sagst Du zu Langeland? Ist das vielleicht auch eine Idee?


Langeland hat eine gute Logistik für Sportangler (Häuser und Leihboote zum selberfahren, z.B. http://bootsverleih.dk/ http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm )
Dorschtechnisch ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht (mehr) wirklich empfehlenswert, die Fänge sind sehr mau geworden die letzten Jahre und man hat oft genug schon Probleme die aktuelle Fangbegrenzung (Bag-Limit)  in der deutschen und dänischen Ostseefür Dorsch von 5 Stück pro Kopf und Tag überhaupt zu erreichen. Natürlich wird dort immer noch Dorsch gefangen und auch mal was Besseres aber es ist meiner Meinung nach *zur Zeit  *(die letzten 5 Jahre) den Aufwand nicht (mehr) wirklich wert |uhoh:. 
Hoffen wir, dass mit der aktullen angedachten Schonung der Dorschbestände sowohl durch Berufsfischerei als auch die Sportfischer wieder Zeiten kommen wie bis in die Anfänge der 2000er.
Pollack kannst Du auf Langeland komplett vergessen, Köhler ab und an ein paar wenige Kleine, Leng wird alle Jubeljahre mal einer gefangen. Denen ist es dort im allgemeinen nicht salzig genug, die Ostsee süsst dort eben schon merklich aus. der einzige Vertreter der Dorschfamilie der zusätzlich öfter dort mal unterwegs ist, ist der Wittling.

Zum MeFo-Fischen ist es nach wie vor toll auf Langeland #6 aber das lag ja nicht in Deinem "Scope". 

Im Herbst bietet Langeland aber eine *hervorragende Fischerei auf Plattfisch *(Flunder, Kliesche, Scholle, ab und an auch Steinbutt)!#6
Im Herbst sind sie auch dick und rund und nicht so abgemagert wie im Frühjahr nach der Laichzeit.
Mit dem Leihboot Sandgrund zwischen 6 und 12 m Tiefe suchen und mit Seeringlern als Köder krabbeln einem die Platten schier die Schnur hinauf...Nee so "schlimm" ist es auch nicht aber man kann doch sehr gute Strecken an Platten machen!#6 



Bondex schrieb:


> Achso und wie ist das mit dem Angelschein? Braucht man den auch im Meer?


*JA!* Du brauchst den staatlichen "Fisketegn". Entweder vor Ort im Angelshop/Turistbüro besorgern oder eben online im voraus über https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/frontPageShow.jsp



Bondex schrieb:


> Gibt´s Fangebegrenzung?


 In der Ostsee *JA! *(Gilt nicht im Kattegatt und in der Nordsee)
Zur Zeit *maximal 5 Dorsche pro Tag und Angler *, Mindestmaß 38 cm ( Mindestmaße hier http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html )



Bondex schrieb:


> Was tun mit gefangenen Fischen? Einfrieren im Hotel möglich?


Bei Hotels auf Langeland bin ich nicht sicher, ich mietete wenn ich dort war eben immer gleich ein Ferienhaus mit TK-Truhe, aber auch die Campingplätze vor Ort haben TK-Möglichkeiten.
Daüber hinaus gibt es direkt am Hafen von Spodsbjerg einen guten Service in Form von Schlachttischen und Miet-TK-Truhen http://de.spodsbjerghavn.dk/information/einrichtungen-und-umwelt.aspx

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Danke für die Mitteilung. Dann kommt Langeland für mich nicht in Frage denn Flundern, Wittlinge, Dorsch und Mefo haen wir ja auch hier. Wollte einfach mal was neues ausprobieren, etwas fetteres wie Seeteufel, dicke Pollak, Köhler, Lenk oder gar Heilbutt. Somit bleibt ja dann nur noch Gelbes Riff, richtig? Aber da mit dem 5PS Schlauchi macht woh keinen Sinn?


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Was kann man über Fynshavn sagen? Ist das eine Großfischreise wert oder sind dicke Fische da auch eher die Ausnahme?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Bondex schrieb:


> Danke für die Mitteilung. Dann kommt Langeland für mich nicht in Frage denn Flundern, Wittlinge, Dorsch und Mefo haen wir ja auch hier. Wollte einfach mal was neues ausprobieren, etwas fetteres wie Seeteufel, dicke Pollak, Köhler, Lenk oder gar Heilbutt. Somit bleibt ja dann nur noch Gelbes Riff, richtig? Aber da mit dem 5PS Schlauchi macht woh keinen Sinn?


Mit 'nem Schlauchi aufs Gelbe Riff in der Nordsee rauszufahren, heisst echt* das Schicksal herauszufordern*!#t|uhoh: Erst recht wenn man nur einen 5-PS-Quirl hinten dran hat! Das ist selbst auf der Ostsee nur bei wirklich guten & stabilen Bedingungen in geschützen Gebieten zu verantworten!

Die wirklich ergiebigen Fanggründe fangen dort auf dem gelben Riff 15-25 Seemeilen vor der Küste an und auch die Kutter fahren bei den Langtouren (10-15-h Fahrten) meist erst mal 2-3 h (Je nach Seegang) bevor man da den ersten Stopp für die erste Drift macht.

Und wie schon oben geschrieben, der Fang eines Heilbuttes ist auch dort sehr selten und geht, wenn er denn passiert, durch die dänische Anglerpresse.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Bondex schrieb:


> Was kann man über Fynshavn sagen? Ist das eine Großfischreise wert oder sind dicke Fische da auch eher die Ausnahme?


Für verlässliche Grossfischfänge ist zur Zeit die ganze Ostsee nicht die richtige Adresse bzgl. Dorsch und Co.
Allein im Öresund werde im Januar bis März öfter mal Dorsche über 10 Kilo gefangen aber das ist die bekannte Fischerei auf Laichdorsche und ob man sich das wirklich geben muss???|uhoh:
Und in der Laichzeit gilt die Fangbeschränkung noch schärfer, da sind nämlich nur 3 Dorsche pro Tag und Nase erlaubt.
Und im Öresund sind genau wie vor Langeland Pollack, Leng, Lumb und Köhler nur seltene Ausnahmefänge, auch dort ist denen dort im allgemeinen der Salzgehalt schon zu niedrig.#c

Was Fynshav und den restlichen kleinen Belt bis hoch nach Kolding angeht, so ist die Dorsch-Krise dort genau so zu Hause wie in der deutschen Ostsee, Grossdorsche über 10 Kilo sind Mangelware und es werden öfter leider nur Unmengen von Zwergen (20-35 cm) gefangen...und von vielen Idioten auch viel zu oft mitgenommen.:c

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Bondex (15. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

dann fällt Angeln wohl bis auf´s Weitere aus. Unter den Bedingungen kann man sein Geld sparen und zu Hause bleiben :-( Oder weiter im Forellenpuff sein Unwesen treiben. Echt traurig!


----------



## elbetaler (16. August 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

#h Hallo miteinander.
 Ich werde mich in Kürze für euch ...."opfern"....und den Beständen um Als auf die Pelle rücken. Und das sowohl von Land, als auch vom Boot aus.
 Werde berichten.


----------



## MikeHawk (8. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo zusammen,

 fahre am Freitag für Paar Tage an den Öresund, verwandte haben dort ein Haus.

Nun haben diese mir gesagt ich solle besser vorher den Angelschein Online bestellen da er vor Ort bei der Post teurer ist, stimmt das?


Online beträgt die Lieferzeit 14 Tage...das könnte ja dann zu knapp sein.

Was meint ihr?



beste Grüße!


----------



## n0rdfriese (8. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Du bekommst bei der Online Bestellung schon die Nr. deines Angelscheins. Die reicht eigentlich aus, auch wenn die Plastikkarte noch nicht da ist. Du brauchst natürlich noch einen gültigen Perso.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fahre am Freitag für Paar Tage an den Öresund, verwandte haben dort ein Haus.
> 
> ...



Moin......... ob man da vor Ort ne "extra" Gebühr nimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber den online gekauften dänischen Angelschein kann man SOFORT ausdrucken!! (Nix mit 14 Tage Lieferzeit).  Einfach mal reinklicken und nicht auf Verwandte hören #6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Alles wichtige wurde ja schon gesagt:
Die 14 Tage Wartezeit gelten nur wenn Du Dir "Luxus-Variante" in Form der Plastikkarte bestellst, das ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig, die Luxusvariante kostet ja extra.
Nach Angabe Deiner Daten und Zahlung per Kreditkarte bekommst Du eine Email mit PDF-Anhang.
Diesen PDF-Anhang druckst Du einfach aus und fertig ist der dänische Angelschein!

Wenn Du den Schein vor Ort "ganz analog" im Turistbürö oder bei der Post ausstellen lässt, wird meisten zusätzlich eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von 15-25 DKK erhoben.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MikeHawk (8. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Geht es denn auch ohne Kreditkarte? Ich muss leider gestehen das ich keiine Besitze.

 Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Geht es denn auch ohne Kreditkarte? Ich muss leider gestehen das ich keiine Besitze.


Online geht's leider nur mit Kreditkarte
Also musst Du entweder die Bearbeitungsgebühr vor Ort in Kauf nehmen oder frag mal Deine dänischen Verwandten am Öresund ob die mit Deinen Angaben und deren Kreditkarte Dir den Schein online erstellen können.
Ich habe für einen Freund auch schon mal seinen Schein mit meiner Kreditkarte bezahlt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## marlowe (8. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Geht es denn auch ohne Kreditkarte? Ich muss leider gestehen das ich keiine Besitze.
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe!!!



Online leider nur mit Kreditkarte. Vor Ort gibt es aber reichlich Ausgabestellen.


----------



## MikeHawk (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hab mich nun entschieden den Schein doch lieber vor Ort zu kaufen, wer weiss wie oft ich an dem einen Wochenende überhaupt zum Angeln komme.


Kann mir jmd. evtl. einen Laden nennen wo ich den Schein vor Ort kaufen kann?


Unser Haus ist in Gilleleje und in Helsingör wollte ich auch angeln.


Danke & Gruß!


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@MeFoSchreck,
 Ich bin im August 2018, für 14Tage in Sandersvig und würde gerne im Süßwasser(Fluss) auf Salmoniden spinnen.
 Welche Gewässer sind empfehlenswert und wo bekomme ich die nötige Erlaubnis.
 Danke schon mal im Voraus.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Sandersvig südlich von Hejlsminde?
https://map.krak.dk/m/BPT5X
Der nächste Fluss/die nächste Au mit Salmoniden von dort aus ist dann die Kolding Au, die bei Kolding in den Fjord mündet. Das sind nur rund 25 Km von Sandersvig. Die Kolding Au hat einen guten bis sehr guten Bestand an Meerforellen#6
Der zuständige Verein ist die "Kolding Sportsfiskerforening" ( http://koldingsportsfisker.dk/ ) auf deren Homepage Du auch online Tages-Karten kaufen kannst, siehe hier http://koldingsportsfisker.dk/shop/. Die Tageskarte kostet DKK 150,- 
Ansonsten gab die Tageskarten früher auch bei "Kolding Jagt & Fiskeri" ( https://www.kjf.dk/ ) im "Kolding Storcenter", dem dortigen Einkaufszentrum ( https://map.krak.dk/m/KtSdZ ) . Ob das jetzt noch so ist, da bin ich jetzt überfragt #c

Eine Übersicht mit Karten der verschiedenen betreuten Gewässer des Vereines findest Du hier http://koldingsportsfisker.dk/fiskeri-i-omraadet/fiskevande/

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Super #6#6#6#6#6
 danke für die Infos, werde mich da mal durcharbeiten
 und die Gegebenheiten studieren, habe noch ein wenig Zeit.

 Und ja Sandersvig bei Hejlsminde, am KleinenBelt.
 Hast du ne Ahnung, ob man in dem Gewässer(Hejlsminde)
 am Hafen angeln darf.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hast du ne Ahnung, ob man in dem Gewässer(Hejlsminde)
> am Hafen angeln darf.
> fettes Petri :vik:


Ja ich hab' ne Ahnung |rolleyes ob man dort fischen darf und *NEIN *,man darf direkt am Hafen von Heilsminde *nicht fischen. 
*
Dort ist eine Schutzzone weil der Auslauf aus dem "Hejlsminde Nor" als die Mündung der Aller Au und Taps Au gelten. Deswegen ist dort die übliche ganzjährige Schutzzone mit 500 m Radius um die Mündung, siehe Bild angehängtes Bild.
Sämtliche dänischen Schongebiete kann man sich übrigens über "Havoerred.com" ( https://havoerred.com/ ) auf einer Karte darstellen lassen|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

wenns um Dänemark geht, ist MeFo-Schreck einfach ne Bank ;-) DANKE


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

@ MefoSchreck,
 was bedeuten die Farben ?
 Lila ist klar, Schutzzone, mit Radius 500m und die grüne 
 Fläche ?
 Danke dir. #6#6#6

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

So hab mal n bisschen rumgesrollt.
 Gibt ja auch noch blaue Bereiche, sagen die Farben etwas über Schonzeiten(Schongebiete zu bestimmter Zeit) aus ?

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Garrett P.I. (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

rot: Schutzzone (angeln komplett verboten)
blau: temporäre bzw. jahreszeitliche Schutzzone (angeln in dieser Zeit verboten)
grün: "besondere" Schutzzone (angeln grundsätzlich erlaubt, aber auf bestimmte Fischarten darf nicht geangelt werden)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> rot: Schutzzone (angeln komplett verboten)
> blau: temporäre bzw. jahreszeitliche Schutzzone (angeln in dieser Zeit verboten)
> grün: "besondere" Schutzzone (angeln grundsätzlich erlaubt, aber auf bestimmte Fischarten darf nicht geangelt werden)


Alles Richtig #6
Als Ergänzung zu "grün"
Solche "besonderen Schutzgebiete" sind teils nicht nur auf Fisch-Schonung ausgelegt sondern auch auf die Schonung anderer Tiere, so könne sie auch z.B. in der Brutzeit bestimmter Vögel komplett für den Zugang gesperrt sein.
Da die grünen und blauen Schongebiete auf meinem Bild von oben alle innerhalb des "Hejlsminde Nor" (=Binnengewässer und *nicht* Küstengewässer ) und nicht an der Küste liegen sind sie sowieso den Mitgliedern des örtlichen Vereines, der auch Aller Au und Taps Au bewirtschaftet, vorbehalten und ist somit für uns Touris nur mit dem "Fisketegn" verwehrt. Gastkarten für das Hejlsminde Nor werden meines Wissens nicht ausgegeben.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Gleissberg (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gerade gelesen, dass für Kinder und Senioren ab 65 in Dänemark *kein Angelschein *mehr nötig ist. Das soll auch für die Küste gelten. Jetzt bin ich verunsichert. Weiß jemand mehr?????????

Ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Mühe der Antwort


----------



## Gleissberg (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ich habe es hier gelesen: http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/staatlicher-daenischer-angelschein-2540.html

Voraussetzung für das Angeln in dänischen Gewässern ist der Besitz des  Staatlichen Dänischen Angelscheins. Es gibt allerdings zwei Ausnahmen:  Für das Angeln in den kommerziellen Forellenseen („Put&Take-Seen“)  wird dieser Schein nicht benötigt. 
Auch Personen, die das 18. Lebensjahr  noch nicht vollendet oder das 65. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, müssen  für die Ausübung der Angelei in Dänemark keinen solchen Schein besitzen.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Schau mal hier https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/helpShow.jsp?userType=FAQ etwas runterscrollen. Da hast Du es offiziell.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Diese Regelung für Kinder und Rentner ist allerdings nicht neu sondern gilt schon lange (mindestens 20 Jahre) #h
An der Küste brauchst Du mit Ü65 keinen "Fisketegn", Du musst nur per Personaldokument (z.B. Personalausweis) nachweisen können, dass Du das Alter hast.
Wenn Du allerdings an Seen und Auen fischen willst benötigst Du *natürlich * die örtliche Gewässerlizenz, die Du Dir dann beim Tackle-Dealer, Turistbüro oder ggfs. (je nach Gewässer) auch online besorgen kannst.|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Gleissberg (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Danke!!!  Bin im vergangenen Jahr schon 65 geworden (Februar) und habe im Oktober noch einen Schein gekauft. Egal - ist für Besatz und dafür eine gute Sache!!!
Danke für die Antworten
Burkhard  #h#h#h#h


----------



## Mirko40 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin,

meine Familie und ich wollen im Juli zum 1. Mal eine Woche in Dänemark Urlaub machen.

Mein Sohn 6 Jahre kommt bei uns gerne mit zum angeln ans Vereingewässer.
Gerne würde ich das mit ihm in Dänemark auch machen.
Forellensee würde reichen.

Muss ich das was beachten?
Welche Papiere brauche ich?

Es soll nach Lodbjerg Hede gehen.
Liegt zwischen Sondervig,Kloster und Kryle.
In der Nähe von Ringkobing.

Kennt jemand zufällig sogar eine Anlage die zu empfehlen ist?

Grüße
Mirko


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Wenn auch *Du* nur an einen Forellensee willst, brauchst Du nur die Karte vom Put&Take -See vor Ort , dafür ist der dänische "Fisketegn" nicht notwendig. 
Nur wenn *Du* auch mal an andere Gewässer oder an die Küste willst brauchst Du den Fisketegn. Dein 6-jähriger Sohnemann braucht an der Küste noch nicht mal den , denn den Fisketegn braucht man nur im Alter von 16 bis 65.
Eine schöne Anlage mit schönen Fischen in der Gegend finde ich "Oxriver" ( http://www.oxriver.dk/index.php?lang=de ) obwohl ich garantiert nicht der Put&Take-Spezi bin, ich bin da eigentlich eher auf Lachs in der Skjern Au unterwegs  

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> An der Küste brauchst Du mit Ü65 keinen "Fisketegn", Du musst nur per Personaldokument (z.B. Personalausweis) nachweisen können, dass Du das Alter hast.


Voll cool! #6

kann's gar nicht erwarten! :q


----------



## Mirko40 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo MeFo-Schreck,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Den Forellensee hatte ich auch bereits gegoogelt und war von der Gestaltung begeistert,was ja nicht heißen soll das er auch sehr gut bewirtschaftet wird.

Dann werden wir den mal testen.
Weißt du ob man da auch Angeln bekommt oder muss ich alles mitbringen?

Natürlich würde ich gerne mal von der Küste angeln,aber muß ja nicht alles im ersten Urlaub sein.
Wenn es uns gefällt gehts bestimmt nochmal hin.

Mirko


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Voll cool! #6
> 
> kann's gar nicht erwarten! :q


 
 Ätsch, Du mußt länger warten:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Mirko40 schrieb:


> Hallo MeFo-Schreck,
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Den Forellensee hatte ich auch bereits gegoogelt und war von der Gestaltung begeistert,was ja nicht heißen soll das er auch sehr gut bewirtschaftet wird.
> ...


Ob es da Leihangeln gibt?;+
Da habe ich leider keine Ahnung, sowas habe ich allerdings auch noch nie an einem Put&Take-See bewusst gesehen, habe allerdings auch nie drauf geachtet, sorry.

Gruß
MeFo-Screck


----------



## Mirko40 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Moin,

den Betreiber habe ich gestern gleich noch angeschrieben.

Ich habe mir die Skjern Au auch gleich mal angesehen.

Ein schönes Revier auf den Fotos.So wie das aussieht auch viele Ansprechpartner vor Ort.

Da muss ich aber wohl eine Woche alleine mal Urlaub machen damit ich da genug Zeit habe.#t

Mirko


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Über die Fischerei an der Skjern Au gibt es hier im Unterforum Dänemark auch genug Threads, die man mal im Vorfeld studieren kann, um nicht unvorbereitet zu sein |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mirko40 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Werde mir das Unterforum mal zu gemühte ziehen.

Hatte nur vorgestern das Haus gebucht und bin dann beim angeln hängengeblieben-wie das wohl kommt???

Es ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Urlaub.

Mirko


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

In dem Gebiet von Kloster/Rudköbing liegt nördlich auch der "Stadil Fjord", ein sehr ausgesüsstes "Anhängsel" des Ringköbing Fjords mit leichtem Brackwasser. Es gibt dort Weissfische, Barsche und Hechte. Dien Sohnemann könnte dort wg. seines Alters auch ohne Lizenz fischen, da der Stadil Fjord als Küstengewässer gilt. Du bräuchtest dort nur den staatlichen dänischen "Fisketegn" 
Hier noch ein paar Links dazu:
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/see-talsperre/stadil-fjord-2522.html
lystfiskerguiden.dk/de/artikel/unberuehrte-hechte/
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4463588

Hier gibt es auch noch eine Karte mit anderen Forellenseen in Deiner Nähe https://www.google.de/search?biw=15...8!3d56.06250042685221!3m2!1i1116!2i625!4f13.1 Über diese Seen wirst Du hier im Unterforum Dänemark sicher einige Infos finden besonders hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323197 und hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334440
Ich kenne diese Seen nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, deswegen enthalte ich mich da einer Wertung, das wäre unseriös.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hier kannst Du auch noch Regeln für die Fischerei im Stadil Fjord (auf dänisch) runterladen http://www.fiskepleje.dk//-/media/S...r-fiskeri-i-ringkoebing-og-stadil-fjorde.ashx

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Hallo Leute.
Hätte mal eine kleine Frage.
Wollte gerade den staatl. Angelschein lösen. Jetzt gibt es 2 Optionen: Angelschein oder Hobby-Angelschein, beim ersteren ein Angler und bei 2. ein Fischer im Boot.
Ist ersterer für reine Uferangler und 2. für Bootsfischer?
Gilt der Hobby-Schein für Ufer und Boot?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Double2004 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Hätte mal eine kleine Frage.
> Wollte gerade den staatl. Angelschein lösen. Jetzt gibt es 2 Optionen: Angelschein oder Hobby-Angelschein, beim ersteren ein Angler und bei 2. ein Fischer im Boot.
> Ist ersterer für reine Uferangler und 2. für Bootsfischer?
> ...



Hi,

du brauchst den Angelschein! Der gilt fürs Angeln für Ufer und Boot. 

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## Garrett P.I. (21. März 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Richtig - der "Hobby-Angelschein" (die Wortwahl ist auf Deutsch etwas unglücklich) ist für Freizeitfischer, die mit Netzen, Reusen, Langleinen usw. fischen.

Angler brauchen den einfachen "Angelschein", der sowohl für Ufer als auch für Boot gilt.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Richtig - der "Hobby-Angelschein" (die Wortwahl ist auf Deutsch etwas unglücklich) ist für Freizeitfischer, die mit Netzen, Reusen, Langleinen usw. fischen.
> 
> Angler brauchen den einfachen "Angelschein", der sowohl für Ufer als auch für Boot gilt.



Super Leute! Danke für die Info´s...


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Ich habe mir die Karte am 10.5 online gekauft und das Häkchen bei "Angelschein in hoher Qualität" gesetzt und gesamt 200 DK bezahlt. Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts aus Dänemark bekommen...ist das normal? Nächste Woche fahre ich los....#:


----------



## rippi (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Deine Bestätigung hast du aber?

 Ansonsten einfach mal direkt mit der Verwaltung in Kontakt treten.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Karte am 10.5 online gekauft und das Häkchen bei "Angelschein in hoher Qualität" gesetzt und gesamt 200 DK bezahlt. Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts aus Dänemark bekommen...ist das normal? Nächste Woche fahre ich los....#:



Ich bin schon wieder eine Woche vom Urlaub in DK zurück und am Freitag ist jetzt der Angelschein in Scheckkarten-Format angekommen...na bravo!


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*

Für den Herbst genau rechtzeitig [emoji16]


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Stulle schrieb:


> Für den Herbst genau rechtzeitig



Ich bin schon wieder am schauen...Dänemark sieht mich sicher wieder. Aber nicht mehr die Region Grenaa/Bönnerup sondern eher Langeland oder Bornholm. Diese Regionen sind Touristisch viel viel besser erschlossen!


----------



## Stulle (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dänischer Angelschein*



Zanderschnapper1 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon wieder am schauen...Dänemark sieht mich sicher wieder. Aber nicht mehr die Region Grenaa/Bönnerup sondern eher Langeland oder Bornholm. Diese Regionen sind Touristisch viel viel besser erschlossen!



sieht aber auch sehr interessant aus für mefo wenn auch wetter abhängiger#h


----------



## LAC (30. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir die ganzen Seiten nicht durchgelesen - möchte jedoch erwähnen, daß jeder der in Dänemark die Angelei betreibt,  einen staatlichen Angelschein benötigt.  Kinder (Alter kann ich nicht sagen) und Rentner ab  - ich glaube 60 Jahre - benötigen den nicht. Damit hat man noch keine Freifahrt, daß man überall Angeln darf d.h. sind die Gewässer verpachtet an Angelvereine, muss man für die Pachtstrecke eine Erlaubniskarte kaufen - die der Angelverein  z.B. für die Skjern Au, aber auch unser lieber Boardie Costas, der ein Angelladen in Tarm hat kaufen z.B. für das  Skjern Fließgewässersystem  - aber auch die ist nur für eine bestimmte Angelstrecke gedacht  und nicht für das gesamte Fließgewässersystem. 
In den staatl. Gewässern wie Meer benötigt man keinen zusätzlichen Schein - jedoch in Hvide Sande wird in der Saisonzeit vom Frühjahr bis zum Herbst wenn der Hering da ist -  eine zusätzlich Erlaubniskarte verlangt. Mit dieser Erlaubniskarte kann er im Bereich der Schleuse  - nicht von der Brücke - die Angelei zu betreiben -  dort wurden spezielle Anglerplätze angelegt und wer den Schein hat, kann auch in eine speziell gebauten Reinigungshalle - Eis zur Hälterung bekommen und  auch die Fische dort säubern - ein Toilette ist dort auch, Alles kostenlos, und ein qm Wasser kostet 4,55 Euro.  - Super Anlage ich habe diese noch nicht in Europa gesehen - wirklich einmalig. 
Das ist ja preiswerter, als wenn der Hausvermieter sagt, ist hier eine Tapete mit Fischschuppen tapeziert worden.  Ich kenne das und die Schuppen die ja eine Schutzfilm haben, verbinden sich förmlich mit dem Untergrund, als wenn sie geklebt werden - dieses kann ja ein Problemchen werden. Man merkt es kaum, daß die Schuppen wie kleine Geschosse durch die Lüfte fliegen. 
In Hvide Sande werden ja Tonnen an Fisch gefangen - jetzt sieht der Boden im Schleusenbereich sauberer aus, früher konnte dort auf Schuppen ein Rutschwettbewerb machen.
Sollte ich was falsches gepostet haben, muss mich einer verbessern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Januar 2019)

Angelschein im alter von 18 - 65 jahre


----------



## Stulle (30. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte neulich ein schrieb vom Ministerium da stand auch noch mal 18-65


----------



## Mirko40 (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde

Wir haben im letzten Jahr Dänemark getestet.
Natürlich war das Wetter bombastisch und wir waren begeistert.

Leider,was auch zu befürchten war passten zum Sommer die Ruten nicht ins Auto.
2 Mädels-keine Chance
Was im nachhinein nicht schlimm war,ich hätte was für die Forellenteiche mitgenommen.
Hat mir vor Ort aber nicht zugesagt.

Deshalb!!
Nach dem Sommer gleich für den Herbst gebucht und Sohnemann und ich haben auf unseren Ruten bestanden.
Brandung war angesagt.
Jeden Tag den wir los waren über 10 Platten und ausreichen für die Pfanne.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Dieses Jahr geht es wieder los,diesmal mit Anhänger um Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Für die Brandung hatte ich mir günstiges Equippment über die Kleinanzeigen aus der Umgebung gesucht.
Das hatte ja auch geklappt und Fische gefangen.
Leider haben sich beide Rollen verabschiedet ,Materialermüdung oder Bedienungsfehler/Unerfahrenheit -egal.

Die Ruten werden wir weiter benutzen.
Kann mir jemand eine Rolle fürs Brandungsangeln empfeheln?
Bitte kein nicht höchste Preisklasse.
Ich hatte mir schon die Penn Surfblaster 2 angesehen,geht es preislich noch etwas tiefer ??

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.
Vielleicht sieht man sich in Dänemark.

Grüße
Mirko

Ps:
Das angehängte Bild zeigt warum wir Väter sowas machen.
Das leuchten der Augen unserer Kinder


----------



## Mirko40 (31. Januar 2019)

Up´s beinahe vergessen,

ein großen Dank an MeFo-Schreck und Mark--HH  für viele tolle Informationen!!!

Mirko


----------



## rule270 (14. Februar 2019)

Hy
Ohne Bänker zu sein 
Teil einfach durch 7.
OK
LG
Rudi


----------



## Stulle (15. Februar 2019)

Mirko40 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> 
> Wir haben im letzten Jahr Dänemark getestet.
> Natürlich war das Wetter bombastisch und wir waren begeistert.
> ...



https://www.bac-shop.de/angelrollen/weitwurfrollen/?sort=3

Ja ab ca 60€ ab der 2. Daiwa sehen die geeignet aus. 

Brandungsangeln stellt die Rollen besonders auf die Probe da versagen viele der billig Rollen die an den Set's verbaut werden.


----------



## pomerodi71 (18. März 2019)

Wie das so ist, mit den dänischen Webseiten, sind sie selten von langer Dauer.

Ich plane dieses Jahr mit dem Boot auf den Ringkobing Fjord zu angeln. Endlich habe ich auch meine Kartensoftware für das Echolot bekommen. 

Was mir aber fehlt ist eine Übersicht der Sonder-Schutzzonen. Auf der Echolot-Karte sehe ich eine Menge Sperrgebiete, aber als Info steht dort lediglich "Naturschutzgebiet". 
Das kann natürlich Vieles bedeuten.

Nun suche ich eine Karte vom Fjord, wo ich detailliertere Hinweise über diese Gebiete bekomme. Darf ich dort durchfahren? Darf ich dort angeln? Gibt es zeitliche oder ganzjährige Einschränkungen? 
Ich finde einfach nichts, bzw. wenn ich Web-Seiten entdecke, funktionieren sie nicht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich an die gewünschten Daten komme?

Danke. 





MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> *AW: Dänischer Angelschein*
> 
> 
> Die roten halbkreisförmigen Schutzzonen sind "Standard-Schutzzonen" um Au-Mündungen von über 2 m Breite die sowieso landesweit ganzjährig gelten.
> ...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. März 2019)

Die Webpage von "Havoerred.com" hat sich zwar verändert. bietet aber immer noch alle Infos, die man braucht über Schutzzonen. Man kann sich die App auch auf sein Smartphone runterladen (https://havoerred.com/) aber auch auf deinem PC/Laptop anschauen. 
Wenn man unter https://app.havoerred.com/# in das gewünschte Zielgebiet reinzoomt bekommt man die Schongebiete angezeigt in verschiedenen Farben
hier mal als Beispiel der Ringköbing Fjord .
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die rötlichen Markierungen zeigen ganzjährige Schongebiete, in den nicht gefischt werden darf, die gelblichen sind Sonderschutzgebiete. Ob und falls ja, wann dort gefischt werden darf erfährt man wenn man das jeweilige Schongebiet anklickt, dann werden einem dazu Infos angezeigt, hier als Beispiel die Sonderzone um die Mündung der Skjern Au. In den Infos sit dann immer noch ein Link enthalten die zu dem Schongebiet die genauen Paragraphen und Bekanntmachungen stehen.





Hier auch der Link zum zuständigen Text des Ministeriums https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671
Dort sind unter den Links "Bilag 1 bis Bilag 6" noch mal genaue Karten zu den Schutzzonen des Ringköbing Fjords

Unter § 2 findest du den Hinweis, dass im *gesamten* *Ringköbing Fjord Meerforelle und Lachs für jede Fischerei "off Limits" sind und dass dort jeder Lachs und jede Meeforelle im Falle eines Fangs zurückzusetzen sind !
*
Unter diesem Link (Klick mich)  kann man sich auch das für dort geltende Faltblatt als PDF bezüglich der Regeln im Ringköbing Fjord noch mal runterladen. Das Faltblatt ist aktuell, die letzte Aktualisierung fand am 18.Januar 2019 statt.

Gruß
Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## pomerodi71 (19. März 2019)

Hallo Axel,

vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos und die tollen Links.

Mit ein wenig Fleiß und dem Google Übersetzer kann ich damit genau das herausfinden, was ich suche.

Für mich Überraschend ist, dass es nur so wenige Schutzzonen gibt. Bei meiner Kartensoftware für das Boot sind deutlich mehr Gebiete als Naturschutzgebiete markiert. Die finde ich in dieser Übersicht gar nicht. 
Wenn ich beide Karten zusammen nehme, bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Der Fjord ist groß genug und ich muss nicht gerade in Naturschutzgebieten angeln.

Was mich aber auch wundert, ist der "Zipfel" ganz unten links (Nymindegab, Bild 6). Dort ist laut App eine rote Schutzzone eingezeichnet. Zunächst dachte ich, dass sie ganzjährig zu betrachten ist ("weil rot"), aber wenn ich sie antippe steht dort November bis 31.05. kein Fischfang. 
Aber genau dort stehen ganzjährig (zumindest schon in April/Mai) Barschangler auf dem Steg, bzw. schippern mit ihren Bellybooten auf Barsch und Hecht herum. Wenn man Youtube Videos zum Angeln im Ringkobing Fjord sucht, wird sehr oft, genau diese "gesperrte" Ecke gezeigt.
Da ich schon seit über 10 Jahren in diese Gegend fahre, wundert es mich, dass es so hingenommen wird. 
Ist ja auch völlig egal, aber das fiel mir auf Anhieb auf.´

Nochmals vielen dank für die wirklich hilfreichen Infos. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## LAC (29. September 2019)

@ MefoSchreck
Axel, du bist doch einer, der sich bestens auskennt wenn es um die fischerei oder angelei in dänemark geht.
Sehe gerade bei deinen eingestellten karten, daß die fischerei im unteren im bereich der esehäuser 
verboten ist - es soll auch dort etwas nördlich ein schild stehen - dieses wollte ich mir zwar ansehen, 
bin aber noch nicht dazu  gekommen, werde ich mir jedoch in den nächsten tagen, wenn ich auf hering gehe 
ansehen und lesen.
Als fischerei betrachte ich die privaten fischer, die reusen setzen. Die angler fangen zwar fische, 
sind aber keine nebenerwerbsfischer, die ein fischereischein haben um dort reusen bzw. netze zu stellen.
In den bereichen um die esehäuser, da angeln ja täglich kleinkinder mit ihren eltern von den 3 stegen, die 
dort sind - so sehe ich es immer von der straße. 
Wobei in den bereichen links und rechts von der straße, ich zwei drei stellen kenne, wo der held laicht.

Sind bei den schildern bzw. verbot die nebenerwerbsfischer gemeint oder der angler. Das ein generelles fangverbot vor 
flußmündungen ist, kennt ja jeder der in deutschland einen schein hat. Auch vor staustufen und brücken darf 
nicht geangelt werden - das ist in hvide sande ja auch etwas anders, da darf man z.b. von der südlichen seite
von dem geländer zum parkplatz angeln - was ja mit zur Staustufe zählt.
Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir etwas mehr mitteilen kannst.
Gruß Otto


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. September 2019)

Hallo Otto,
Also *so weit ich weiß*, gelten die in der Karte eingezeichneten Schongebiete (mit jeweils verlinkten Saison-Daten) erst mal sowohl für Angler als auch für Nebenwerwerbsfischer.
Der "Teufel" steckt wie so oft im Detail




Wenn ich das entsprechende Gebiet mal anklicke und mir dann auch dazu die verlinkten Gesetztestexte anschaue (siehe den eingezeichneten Pfeil--> https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671 ) dann steht dazu in § 16
_*§ 16. Fiskeri er ikke tilladt ved Nymindegab i Nymindestrømmen mellem Sønder Klitvej/Vesterhavsvej og Gammelgabvej i perioden fra den 1. november til og med den 31. maj, jf. bilag 6.
Stk. 2. Uanset stk. 1 er fiskeri med stang og snøre dog tilladt i det i stk. 1 nævnte område. Laks og ørred er i dette område fredet efter reglerne i § 2.*_
Das heisst, in dem dortigen benannten Gebiet ist Fischerei (Nebenwerwerbsfischerei) dort vom 1.November bis 31. Mai verboten. *Dennoch* ist die *Angelei *mit Schnur und Rute in dem beschrieben Gebiet zugelassen, natürlich abgesehen vom Fang von Lachs und MeFo die wie im ganzen sonstigen Ringköbing Fjord komplett geschont sind.
Im Klartext verstehe ich den Gesetzestext in § 16 nun so: Angelei mit Schnur und Rute ist dort erlaubt, Nebenerwerbsfischerei nur im Zeitraum 01.Juni bis 31.Oktober


----------



## LAC (2. Oktober 2019)

@MeFoschreck
Axel, ein Dank - Super! Genau so sehe ich es auch, die Angler können dort ihr Glück versuchen in dem angegebenen Zeitraum.
Trotzdem werde ich mir das Schild noch anschauen. Wenn dort das Angeln verboten wäre, dann müsste man bei den Esehäusern eine Tafel aufstellen, 
da ja kaum einer von den Anglern ein Boot hat.


----------



## longolier (7. Oktober 2019)

Was auch wichtig ist:
Beachtet die Schutzzonen!
zB. wurde jahrelang am Steg bei Nymindegab geangelt. Dort ist aber eine ganzjährige Schutzzone.

hier ein Link für die Schutzzonen in Dänemark:
https://kms.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=5bd97e15c7d548b99640e28662e58a22


----------



## rippi (7. Oktober 2019)

Also bitte, guck doch mal 2 Beiträge über dir.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2019)

longolier schrieb:


> Was auch wichtig ist:
> Beachtet die Schutzzonen!
> zB. wurde jahrelang am Steg bei Nymindegab geangelt. Dort ist aber eine ganzjährige Schutzzone.
> 
> ...


Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, das genau zu dem Schongebiet hatten wir gerade oben 
Wenn Du in der von Dir verlinkten Karte auf das Gebiet von Nymindegab klickst und dann auf "Weitere Informationen" gehst, kommst du auf genau den Gesetzestext, den ich 2 Posts weiter oben aufgelistet habe nämlich:

https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671 ) dann steht dazu in § 16
_*§ 16. Fiskeri er ikke tilladt ved Nymindegab i Nymindestrømmen mellem Sønder Klitvej/Vesterhavsvej og Gammelgabvej i perioden fra den 1. november til og med den 31. maj, jf. bilag 6.
Stk. 2. Uanset stk. 1 er fiskeri med stang og snøre dog tilladt i det i stk. 1 nævnte område. Laks og ørred er i dette område fredet efter reglerne i § 2.*_
Das heisst, in dem dortigen benannten Gebiet ist Fischerei (Nebenwerwerbsfischerei) dort vom 1.November bis 31. Mai verboten. *Dennoch* ist die *Angelei *mit Schnur und Rute in dem beschrieben Gebiet zugelassen, natürlich abgesehen vom Fang von Lachs und MeFo die wie im ganzen sonstigen Ringköbing Fjord komplett geschont sind.
Im Klartext verstehe ich den Gesetzestext in § 16 nun so: Angelei mit Schnur und Rute ist dort erlaubt, Nebenerwerbsfischerei nur im Zeitraum 01.Juni bis 31.Oktober .


----------



## longolier (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin zurzeit vor Ort und gestern von zwei Mitarbeitern des Fischereiverbandes darauf hingewiesen worden ( sehr höflich übrigens) das dort Schutzgebiet ist und das angeln im Umkreis von 500m verboten ist.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2019)

longolier schrieb:


> Ich bin zurzeit vor Ort und gestern von zwei Mitarbeitern des Fischereiverbandes darauf hingewiesen worden ( sehr höflich übrigens) das dort Schutzgebiet ist und das angeln im Umkreis von 500m verboten ist.


*In welchem Gebiet warst Du denn?*
Eine 500 m Schutzzone klingt für mich erst mal nach einer Mündung einer Au und nicht nach dem Schutzgebiet in Nymindegab
Der aktuelle offizielle Gesetztestext zu dem Gebiet ist hier verlinkt https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671 und dort steht nirgends etwas von einer 500-m-Schutzzone. Wenn ich vor Ort wäre, würde ich, einfach um das mal zu klären mal bei einer Touri-Info vorstellig werden und das mal klären.


----------



## longolier (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo MeFo-Schreck

habe heute eine Antwort vom Fischereiverband bekommen:



Guten Tag Michael


Ich weiss nicht wo ”Am Steg” ist.



Aber Ich kan dich erzälen das es eine schütz zone gibt in die südliche ende von Ringkøbing Fjord. Dort darf man nicht angeln.



.. hier würde jetzt das Bild mit der Schutzzone sein..



Soviel dazu. Zur Erklärung hat er auch die schon oben genannte Seite angeführt.
Auf der anderen Straßenseite ist es erst ab November (bis März) verboten.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Oktober 2019)

Kannst Du das mal evtl. auf einer Karte darstellen?


----------



## longolier (8. Oktober 2019)

Hier das Foto


----------



## rainzor (9. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

irgendwie scheinen die Dänen da reichlich Mist gebaut zu haben.
Auf der Seite von der Fischereibehörde ist unter Schutzgebiete genau die Karte verlinkt, die auch @longolier oben verlinkt hat.
Scheint also etwas offizielles zu sein.
Klicke ich aber auf das südliche, rote Schutzgebiet bei Nymindegab, wird unter Rechtsgrundlage (LOVGRUNDLA) auf eine Veröffentlichung vom 13. 12.2013 §16 hingewiesen. Klickt man auf weitere Hinweise, landet man genau in dieser Veröffentlichung.
Nur taucht eben genau dieses Schutzgebiet in dieser Veröffentlichung gar nicht auf. Im Gegenteil, im §16 wird ein Schutzgebiet südlich der Strasse (die alten Fjordausläufer) beschrieben. Dieses taucht aber wiederum gar nicht in der o.a. Karte auf. Sehr eigenartig alles.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2019)

das hier hatte mir Anfang des Jahres besagtes dänisches Minitsterium geschickt:

https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/lyst-og-fritidsfiskeri/fredningsbaelter-og-saerlige-lokale-regler/

mit Nymindegab eingeben und durchklicken kommt man genau am Gesetzestext raus plus einige Karten von anderen Gebieten.

Jedenfalls hat das nette Ministerium vom letzten Mal wieder ein mail von mir, ne Eingangsbestätigung gibt es schon, mal Abwarten was noch kommt , eigentlich haben die fix geantwortet;-))


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2019)

die Antwort ist schon da, vom Kontrolleur um die Ecke:

"In the red areas fishing is prohibited from 15 of september to 16 of march.

It is allowed to fish with rod in the lakes south of the red area. "

schreibt der Kontrolleur aus Nymindegab .

Ehrlich gesagt ,ich hätte das nicht so, sondern wie MefoSchreck gedeutet.

Offensichtlich ist mein Mail schnell durch DK bis zum örtlich Zuständigen gerast;-))


----------



## rainzor (9. Oktober 2019)

Das wird ja immer bekloppter.
Wenn man drauf klickt, kommt die Meldung: Hele åred, also das ganze Jahr.
Und ein Zeitraum 15. Sept. - 16. März erscheint nirgends.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2019)

rainzor schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer bekloppter.
> Wenn man drauf klickt, kommt die Meldung: Hele åred, also das ganze Jahr.


Wenn Du in dem Feld wo "Hele året" steht auf, "weitere Informationen" klickst, bekommst Du eben auch weitere Information, versuche es mal.
Um noch was zu klären: Schutzgebiet/Fredningsbaelt heißt nicht unbedingt automatisches Angelverbot, deswegen kann es durchaus ein ganzjähriges Schutzgebiet geben, in dem unter bestimmten Bedingungen auch geangelt werden darf. "Fiskeri" heißt z-B. nicht unbedingt "Angelei" sonder kann auch Berufs- und Hobbyfischerei (mit Netz und Reusen) sein.

Nach der Antwort des Kontrolleuers an 996 wird's allerdings noch wirrer

Ein bisschen Verwirrung scheint da wirklich auch vor Ort zu herrschen, in dem Text, den man hier lesen kann https://www.retsinformation.dk/forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671 steht unter § 16 zwar was von nicht zugelassener (Berufs- und Hobby-)Fischerei zwischen 1.11. und 31.5. aber in Absatz 2 wird genau dies dann wieder relativiert und die Fischerei mit* Angel und Schnur *erlaubt. Von einem Schonzeitraum vom 15. September bis 16. März steh für das dortige Gebiet nirgends etwas im Gesetzestext..


----------



## rainzor (9. Oktober 2019)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn Du in dem Feld wo "Hele året" steht auf, "weitere Informationen" klickst, bekommst Du eben auch weitere Information, versuche es mal.



Moin MeFo-Schreck,

aber genau das habe ich doch weiter oben beschrieben. Wenn du auf den roten Bereich klickst und dann auf weitere Informationen, dann erhälst du Infos, die überhaupt nichts mit diesem Gebiet zu tun haben.
Der untere rote Bereich liegt nördlich des Vesterhafsvej, das Schutzgebiet in Paragraph 16 liegt aber südlich der Strasser und geht bis zum Gammelgabsvej.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2019)

ich hab noch ein Mail geschrieben mit der Bitte um Erhellung bezüglich § 16 , mal gucken was kommt.
Vom Text her sehe ich das wie Ihr.


----------



## longolier (10. Oktober 2019)

Der §16 bezieht sich laut Beschreibung eindeutig auf die alten Fjordzugänge (Nymindestromen).
Dort ist das Angeln von November bis Mai verboten. 
Erkennbar über die Straßennamen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. Oktober 2019)

Ihr habt Recht, mit dem Gebiet zu § 16 lag ich falsch, mea culpa!


----------



## rainzor (10. Oktober 2019)

So falsch lagst du ja nun gar nicht.
Schließlich ist das neue, rote Schutzgebiet ja genau zu den alten, von dir übersetzten Texten verlinkt.
Und sogar die Namen der beiden Gebiete sind gleich.
Die Frage ist ja nun, wo steht der Gesetzestext für die neuen Schutzgebiete? Oder hat da nur ein übereifriger Staatsdiener einen Fehler gemacht.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2019)

die letzte Antwort ändert auch nichts

Der Zeitraum bleibt.
§16 Satz 2 bezieht sich auf die Seen südlich von Nymindegab.
Dazu wird wohl , wenn ich das richtig verstehe die Karte noch angepasst.

Also frisch auf ans Werk , lasst uns Fische fangen
Wir hatten immerhin einen Partner der fix antwortete, dafür sie ihm Dank.
keine Ahnung, wie fix das in D-land mit Schreiben an ein zuständiges Landesministerium gegangen wäre


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> d
> keine Ahnung, wie fix das in D-land mit Schreiben an ein zuständiges Landesministerium gegangen wäre



Hallo,

in Deutschland habe ich in knapp 60 Jahren Angelns noch nie an eine übergeordnete Stelle schreiben müssen, oder sonstwie nachfragen, weil irgend etwas unklar war. Da stand bis jetzt alles zweifelsfrei auf dem jeweilige Erlaubnisschein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2019)

nimm mirs nicht übel, aber ich wollte einfach einen Dank loswerden , falls der PetriJünger aus DK hier mitliest.
Ja schau, mein Dänisch reicht nicht um juristische Texte zu verstehen, was bin ich doch für ein Dummkopf.
Vad heter du?

zum Rest - dann scheine ich weniger  vom Inhalt der Erlaubnisschein in Deutschland zu verstehen.
Aber das gehört eigentliche nicht hier her


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2019)

*996*

Hallo,

passt schon.
Da ich viel in Europa, anglerisch gesehen, herumgekommen bin, weiss ich halt, dass wir (Deutschland) im Mittelfeld mit Vorschriften und Bestimmungen bezüglich der Angelei und dem Erhalt von Lizenzen sind. Da gibts halt etliche Länder, das ist es einfacher gestaltet, etliche, da ist es in etwa wie bei uns, aber auch etliche, da ist es schwieriger wie bei uns und bei Auslegeung der Bestimmungen oft auch unklarer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## longolier (11. Oktober 2019)

Habe mir es nochmal genau angeschaut.
Ich lese es so, dass die roten Zonen generelles Angeln/Fischen verbieten.
Für alle andere Zonen gibt es Ausnahmen die in den Paragraphen 9-18 geregelt werden.


----------



## rainzor (21. August 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin zufällig darüber gestolpert, dass in den dänischen Vorschriften zum dänischen Angelschein die Altersgrenze nicht mehr mit 65 angegeben wird.
Statt dessen wird auf das Anrecht zur Volksrente verwiesen.

Lystfiskertegn (fra og med 18 år til du har ret til at oppebære folkepension)

Aber was heißt das jetzt für uns Ausländer? Ist jetzt jeder Rentner von der Angelscheinpflicht befreit (egal wie alt), oder muß man jetzt auch mit über 65 einen Schein kaufen?

Hat da schon jemand irgendwelche weiteren Informationen?

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Stulle (21. August 2021)

so weit ich weiß steigt das Rentenalter für Dänen ich bin davon ausgegangen das sie nicht immer eine neue Zahl eintragen wollen.


----------



## rainzor (21. August 2021)

So, oder so ähnlich wird es wohl auch sein. Und für die Dänen ist es ja auch recht eindeutig und auch einfach:
Rentenbescheinigung bzw. Rentenausweis vorzeigen und gut ist.
Aber bei Ausländern sieht es eben ganz anders aus.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## seatrout61 (22. August 2021)

Ja, das (Alters-)Rentenalter steigt in Dänemark wie folgt:


202166,5 år1. januar 1955-202267 år1. juli 1955-203068 år1. januar 1963-

Quelle: https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/lyst-og...-svar/spoergsmaal-svar-lystfiskertegn/#c82624

Befreit sind in Dänemark NUR Altersrentner, jedoch KEINE Frührentner o.ä.
https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/lyst-og...-svar/spoergsmaal-svar-lystfiskertegn/#c82631

Diese  dänischen Altersregelungen würde ich so analog auf Ausländer übertragen...bedeutet dann im Umkehrschluß: auch wenn in DEU die Altersrente früher begonnen hat, wird man wohl bis dahin nicht um den dänischen Fischereischein vorbeikommen.


----------



## rainzor (22. August 2021)

Danke, 
mit deinen Links ist es ja recht eindeutig.
Heißt aber auch, dass so einige, die noch die 65 im Kopf haben, auf die Nase fallen können.


Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. August 2021)

Moin,
das ist doch völlig ok, das wir weiter in DK für unser Hobby die Abgabe entrichten, schließlich wird diese auch gut eingesetzt und angewendet. Da sollte doch keine Diskussion drüber geführt werden....... und auf die Nase fällt da auch keiner. Man bedenke doch einmal nur was wir in Deutschland so an Abgaben ecpp entrichten um unseren Hobby nachgehen zu können. Ich denke nur einmal daran, wenn ich die Jahresabgabe in Deutschland entrichte habe , muss ich wenn ich in den Osten fahre um dort in der Ostsee fischen möchte, eine Abgabe entrichten....... das ist völlig normal  . Die meisten die nach Dänemark zum Fischen fahren, sind Urlauber und ich denke das im Verhältnis zu den entstehenden Urlaubskosten, die Abgabe für das Angeln, in dem Zusammenhang nicht erwähnenswert ist.......


----------



## rainzor (23. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959,
Was hast du denn schlechtes gefrühstückt.
Das scheint hier ja langsam Programm zu sein, dass irgendwelche Aussagen falsch verstanden, bzw. vollkommen verdreht wiedergegeben werden.
Es hat keiner die Abgabe an sich kritisiert, oder in Frage gestellt. Aussage war lediglich, dass die neue Altersgrenze, gerade für Ausländer, nicht ganz eindeutig ist.
Und natürlich können so einige bei einer Kontrolle auf die Nase fallen. Nach dem o.a. Link ist die Altersgrenze dieses Jahr 66,5. Wer immer noch von 65 ausgeht hat dann evt. keinen Schein.
Also noch mal, ich habe mit keinem Wort die Abgabe kritisiert, oder eine Diskussion über den Sinn der Abgabe angestoßen. Wie kommst du darauf?


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2021)

mach Dir keinen Kopp Rainer, Du hast völlig Recht!

 es ist doch wichtig zu wissen , wie die Regelung exakt lautet und wer dann was bezahlen muss.

Wenn ich den Dänen was spenden will, mache ich das, da brauchts keine Anleitung dazu , furchtbar dieses Bekehren der Menschheit


----------



## rainzor (23. August 2021)

Moin,

was mich hier nur immer ärgert und auch wundert, dass immer wieder Sachen kritisiert und auch kommentiert werden, die nie irgend jemand geäußert hat.
Dieser Fall ist ja nicht der einzige. 

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## SFVNOR (23. August 2021)

Nun ja, Die Fischereiabgabe ist so weit ich weiß in DK zweckgebunden und versickert nicht in irgendwelchen Kanäle in andere Haushalte. Man muss nur für die Put&Take Seen und an den Auen eine extra Abgabe entrichten. Ansonsten gilt für das Angeln im Meer, Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt.

Anders allerdings in DE. Man braucht einen Jahresfischereischein incl. der Abgabe aber in einzelnen Bundesländern (Ostseeanrainer) muss man noch einmal eine Extraabgabe zusätzlich entrichten um Molen/ Brandungs/ Bootsangeln ausführen zu können, zu dürfen. Ein unsäglicher Flickenteppich.  

Da finde ich die Abgabe für DK doch sehr moderat und Alles andere ist ein jammern auf sehr hohen Niveau.


----------



## rainzor (23. August 2021)

Jetzt fängst du auch noch an. Wo hat denn hier jemand gejammert, oder in irgend einer Form die Abgabe kritisiert.
Die Frage war einzig und allein, wo jetzt die obere Altersgrenze liegt. Jahrzehnte lang lag sie bei 65, jetzt ändert sie sich wohl von Jahr zu Jahr.

Lest ihr die Beiträge überhaupt?

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## seatrout61 (23. August 2021)

Genauso ist das Rainer...aus Gründen der Rechtssicherheit -gerade gegenüber ausländischen Urlaubern- wären die Dänen aber besser beraten, wie bisher eine feste Altersgrenze (kann ja angepasst ruhig höher als die alte 65 Jahre Grenze sein) zu benennen...ich möchte jedenfalls als deutscher Altersrentner nicht mit der dänischen Fischereiaufsicht darüber diskutieren, ob die frühere deutsche Altersgrenze oder die geltende dänische Altersgrenze massgeblich ist...ganz einfach deshalb nicht, weil ich die Antwort des königlichen Bediensteten kenne...und diese teuer wird...sehr viel teurer als der Fisketegn!


----------



## cocorell (24. August 2021)

Die Dänen könnten auch generell auf eine Altersbeschränkung verzichten. Denn, wer sich einen Urlaub leisten kann der wird sich auch die paar Euros für eine Angelerlaubnis leisten können! 
OK, bei einer Aufhebung der Altersgrenze würden die dänischen Angler auf die Barrikaden gehen. Eine Aufhebung der Altersgrenze Nur für Ausländer würde wohl das EU- Recht nicht hergeben! Außerdem wird niemand daran gehindert sich vor seinem Angelurlaub über evtl. Änderungen der dänischen Angelvorschriften zu informieren.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. August 2021)

Na die passen das halt schon jetzt mal nen bisschen an. Dann ist das Geschrei wenn das Rentenalter auf 70 hochgesetzt wird nicht ganz so groß..


----------

